# Woking Nuffield Part 35



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

New home ladies.............................

happy chatting


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

OOO..am I the first?

I Wish - Yay.....well done girlie. Fab news        

How are the Pupo girls today? Hope all going well.      

DH and I braved the weather yesterday and went into Guildford. Did most of our Christmas shopping so I don't have to do much more now. Got a few things to get on line and then will wander into the local shops tomorrow to get the very last few things but then feet up for 2ww and beyond! 

Been skimming through yesterday's chat - all that chat about food and here's me sitting here with my water feeling bit sicky - not in the mood for food at all any more   For those that were getting confused over shepherd and cottage - just remember that Shepherds look after sheep! 

Anyway better go and dry my hair as it's wrapped up in a towel at the moment and if it dries like this it could be ammusing!

Hope you all have lovely (if grey and wet) Sundays.

Mx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning All


Minow-Your like me honey i want put my feet up for the 2ww the 2nd week may go out for lunch and that but no shopping for me  

Wildcat-OOHHHH can you give me the reciepe for the beef stroganof   havent had that in years  

Karen-I got all my tests done at woking as my gp is a nightmare at getting things across to woking  

Kerry-Hope your ok  

When is gill back i miss her  

Sho-I hold you responsible for the carrot cake,ginger latte and the lasagne oh yeah and the shepards pie  

Hello to everyone else  

We went to Ikea to try to get the mirrors and when we asked if they had any in the warehouse as none left in the aisle the man looked and told us that 16 are under investigation as they have gone missing   there not getting another delivery in till 2 wks    so stopped off at the drive through krispy kreme dognut place and got a glazed raspberry donut and d/f got a chocolate cream  
Also had   this morning


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Morning Minow..Well done on the xmas shopping, its a bit relief to get it all done.  Now is the chore of wrapping it all up. I am going to do mine this week as it should keep me occupied for a bit.  We've got quite a few people to buy for on mine and dh's side, plus some close friends    Dh's birthday is on the 23rd December too  

Thanks for your advice last night girls.  

I got a spot on my chin last night and straight away af spot popped into my head    Its gone today though, but its so hard trying to banish negative thoughts.  Dh told me to stop saying af spots 
I woke up this morning with the usual slight af cramps from the drugs, but as time goes by in this 2ww you get confused as to whats what    My boobs are really tender too again drug related    Apart from that absolutely nothing, not a twinge insight which is also a bit worrying    Apart from that I am relatively positive  even tho it doesn't sound like it    I probably sound like a babbling 2ww fool  

Dh (my man slave) has gone to tesco bless him, there is nooooooooo way I am going out there today!    Keeping me and my embies all snug at home.  Then he's gonna clean the bathroom and do the hoovering.  Gosh just realised that its really dark, need to put some lights on.  Its thunder and lightening out there  


Emma - thanks for telling us about your    trying to get in as much as possible before your 2ww eh    Bad news about the mirror...wasn't meant to be eh!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Nvh-The thunder woke me up this morning about 7ish then again about an hour ago  
Try not to worry about not getting twinges honey as dont forget a lot of twinges in the 2ww are down to e/c and your ovaries settling down


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Thanks emma I have to keep reminding myself of that   ....help me work out my dates, being a bit   here!
I am classing embies as day 2, so am I on day 6 or 7 today, even tho its 5 days since transfer


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Morning Girls

Lovely day today (not), well still waiting for dh to arrive back from Eastbourne as he is supposed to be taking me out for lunch

Emma, i love Ikea, i could spend all day browsing around, always end up spending to much money though and end up never using half the stuff i buy  

Nvh, hope you enjoy your relaxing day, get your feet up on that sofa girl  

Minow, well done on the shopping, i havent even started yet


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Myra-Have a lovely lunch   are you going anywhere nice  

Im off now need to get showered and then off for my last sunbed until the end of the 2ww...depending on if i get a bfp or not


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Oi emma - don't go, i've asked you a question below... enjoy tanning 

Hi myra - dh is probably caught up in traffic with this horrible weather.  Enjoy lunch.


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

NVH- remind me what day you had embryo transfer on and I'll try and help you work it out hun

not much going on with me today, my poor cat has been in a fight and is a bit unwell today bless him. his feeling really sorry for himself. I can fell anotuher trip to the vets coming on.....great!


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

NVH- i just trawled back through all the last thread to find your transfer day, which I think was 22nd Nov. If you're classing that day as day 2 for you embryos (and I'm not sure that they aren't day 3 because they were left over night) then your embryos are day 6 today. Perhaps just heading into day 7 because they were left over night. But I would go with day 6 if you're sure they are day 2 transfers . 

try not to drive yourself mad with this hun. I know I'm a fine one to talk because I did exactly the same with my FET, but really you cannot tell at this stage because the God damn drugs give you too many symptoms that are the same as AF and pregnancy. Its so hard I know.  i really feel for you.

Did anyone watch the awful Gloria Hunnibun on Heaven and Earth this morning. For the second week in a row the old IVF topic was headline following the new series thats on BBc 1. She doesn't even attempt to show lack of bias but its so blatently obvious. they had a woman on there who is apparently on the last of the series which is about the heart ache that you go through with the whole process. she has spent £60 000 on treatment and had a total of 9 attempts and is now thankfully pregnant with twins!!!!  just shows pessimists like me that it can happen.  anyway, gloria was basically suggesting that for some people it is Gods will. If you cannot conceive naturally, it is then unnatural to attempt IVF. People are side tracked by the fact that they can hve this treatment without thinking about whether they should. i ws absolutely livid by this stage. If i had been there, i would have asked her whether she said that to her daughter when she was having chemo to save her klife when she was dying of cancer!!!!  It really angers me how people can cast judgement about this subject when they have little or no knowledge about it.


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Thansk sho, you're a star   and yep you're right about it being the 22nd.  The only reason why I am counting them as day 2 was because of the amount of cells they had, even tho the 22nd would have counted as day 3. Thought I would go by the size of the embryos rather than how many days.

No I didn't see that program this morning, but I totally agree with you.  Gods will my ****    if it was anything to do with God, why wouldn't he give us wonderful ladies who will make brilliant mums a baby, and then why would he give all those teenagers and druggies babies   some people haven't got a clue and to go on national tv and talk about it is just outragious! Does she really think that we all choose to go down this road for fun   stupid f*cking *****    

Hope your cat will be ok and hope its not a costly trip to the vets  

I'm still sitting here in my pj's....dh has done the shop, cooked me breaky, hoovered and now doing the bathroom bless him.  I did manage to get out the duster for a few minutes though


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Nvh- If I remember rightly, yours were about 5-6 cells. I think that works out at about 2 and a half days wich is about right isn't it. 

Your absolutely right as well. Luckily there was a doctor on the programme as well, who said that you could argue that its Gods will that we have the technology to make these miracles. Thatnk God the voice of reason.

I really don't need another trip to the vet. This will be like the 3 times in about two months. He had conjuctiviti the other month and last week we had to take him in for his foot. He managed to rip his claw out. I've givine hima good groom which he loves and he seems to be feeling a bit better now.

You have a good husband doing all those things for you while you're on your big wait. My dh did a bit of housework while I had to go out to get some things from the shop. Good blokes we got!!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Sho - both my embies were 4 cell when they were frozen.  One then went onto to a 6 cell but then lost a cell and the other thawed as a 3 cell and then became a 4 cell.  So I reckon its about 2 1/2.

Are you cats insured...I know the bills can be quite pricey    glad he feels better after a bit of pampering...I guess the male species is the same ragardless what type of animal they are  

Its just as well we have good husbands otherwise this tx would be a nightmare to get through.  I am sure they worry just as much as we do but they have to be the big brave men!!  But we love them for it!


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

I do have pet nsurance thank God.  We had to claim on it last year for Max, He got absolutely battered by another cat. Ended up costing about £300 so we claimed. They put the premium up though so I'm trying not to use unless its really bad. Paddy is a typical male  I'm sure its not that bad, He has got a little puncture kind of where his sholder/armpit is, and I think that's bothering him. He's limping a bit, but he's still jumping onto the book case so its not that bad. I've had to dig out the old litter tray but he won't use it and is still going outside, so I'm not too worried. He probabl just needs to sleep it off for a couple of days, big wuss!

I think you're right on the 2 1/2 days bit. So you would be about 6 and a half days then. I get the impression you'll be like me, and will be looking out for any sign there is  My fingers really are crossed for you.

A good husband helps. You have to go through this as couple. It's no good of the man feels it is the womans issue and leaves her to deal with it. I think  men can feel a bit left out and on the side lines because we are the ones who have the jabs, the scans, the operations. But if the man can help out then he really can be a blessing and be involved. I think I am blessed with my dh. I know women who have dreadful husbands who I would gladly poison


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Afternoon girlies,
Just had roast lamb. mint sauce and loads of veg and i always have to have Yorkshires.Its my dads birthday and he and my younger brother are asleep and DH is watching the Manu v Chelsea game. I am helping my mum with her research on our family history, shes found some really interesting stuff.
How are the 2WWers getting on.
Big congrats to I wish...looks we are on a roll now, its about time.
xxxxx


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

i wish congrats that's brilliant!


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Afternoon ladies!  What a horrible horrible day it's been - we went up to tesco in camberly this morning and it was raining SO hard everywhere was flooded - nasty weather.  

Sho - I hope your furbaby is ok, give him a big fuss and he will forget! Rasher is currently hiding in the bathroom as the neighbours are letting off bloody fireworks  

Ali - mmmmm nice dinner!

Emma - the stroganoff recipie is soooo easy - I got it off Rick Stein's tv show the other day and it's simple and yummy:

1 onion sliced thin
1 or 2 shakes of paprika
sliced mushrooms
nice piece of steak cut into thin strips (no fat in it to ensure it stays tender)
1 tub Creme fraiche (I used double cream as it's yummier) up to you.
fresh parsley

Fry onions in some butter, add paprika, then mushrooms - fry for a few mins. Tip into a bowl and put to one side, gently fry the beef until its browned but still a little pink in the centre (rick says this keeps it lovely and tender) then add the onions/mushrooms back to the pan and stir in the cream. Add some chopped parsley and serve!    I had mine with rice and peas - he served his with shoestring fries ad a veg. Very easy though - takes about 15 mins and he said it was the 'traditional' way to make it, it was delicious!


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

that sounds very similar to a pork stroganoff recipe I have in a Gary Rhodes book.

Paddy is feeling a  bit better now. He isn't limping as much but he's still got a bit of a face on 
I was contemplating taking a cafetiere back this morning and looked at the weather and thought.NO!!!!! i will stay very close. I wouldn't have gone out at all if it wsn't for our pesky cat!


Ali- family history is good stuff. My mum found bigamy and all sorts. I was able to legitimately call her a [email protected]   Being one myself there was a certain amount of satisfaction. she went quite far back to some welshman in the 17 hundreds. Quite good going.

alisha- good to hear from you. How you keeping now?

Shepherds pie is cooking away. am starving now!


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

Hi sho I'm ok thanks for asking   sorry to hear your furbaby has been in the wars-and also that you have to wait a while for tx but hope they do all the tests you need   are you having a hysterocopy at woking?

wildcat congrats on being 13 weeks


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

No Mr R wants me to wait and see him NHS at Frimley. Told us to save our money as there is no rush because of my age!  I'll be the judge of that  Bit frustrating but nothing I can do so I'll just have to get on with it.

I believe its a laparoscopy with hysteroscopy and possible salpingectomy depending on what he sees.  Are you going to have another go, or are you guys having a big break for a while?


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Evening all...just a quickie for me cause all I want to do is veg on the sofa and doing nothing!

Sho - glad paddy is feeling better....you made me pmsl at the 'b*astard' comment..didn't know where to put my face  

Ali - hi stranger, was wondering how you were today. Dinner sounds fab

Wildcat - might have a go at that recipe myself   shopping again    have you got a think for supermarkets  

Alisha - nice to hear from you  

I've been in the kitchen directing dh on how to do the dinner and ended up doing most of it myself    I don't know how long anything takes, I just know when its cooked by touch and taste, its so hard trying to tell someone how to cook when they don't really know and i'm afraid I might have come across a bit bossy or so he says, so I ended up sulking    If he's on his own he's fine, but if i'm there he relys on me too much.  I've got myself to blame cause I can't leave him too it, I am a bit of a perfectionist and like everything to be done a certain way


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Evening all

Wildcat-Nvh is right are you some sort of shopaholic   thanks for the reciepe  

Sho-Your poor little cat hope he is ok  

Ali-How was the evening out with your friend  

Alisha-Hello  

Nvh-Sorry i didnt answer your question Sho has answered it


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

Hi nvh hope you're coping with the 2ww  and that you'll be the next with a BFP  

sho - that's good he's helping you save  money!   (i've never had a laparoscopy, hysteroscopy or salpingectomy  )  but as you say - time is ticking but worried to wake the snowbabies as I feel there's something more to us not getting a bfp - we've been together for a long time and have hardly used contraceptives in 13 years only in the 1st few years - ( i have been pregnant before with someone else so knw it can happen)  I refuse to believe that this is just bad luck so I'm looking at immune stuff, amongst other things -  i'm reading 'is your body baby friendly' so see what that turns up, got a follow up in two weeks with mr r so we'll see what he has to say and make our minds up then.   

three of you having e/t on friday   

emma & bendy hope the defrosting of your snowbabies and e/t goes well       

minow good luck for e/c and e/t this week?  

hi other ladies  
have a nice evening - got to do some poo ey work now


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Alisha-Good luck with the pooey work   i know 3 of us testing the same day is scary


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

fingers and toes will be crossed for you all - can you image 3 BFP's  in one day 
have a good week


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Thanks honey


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

alisha- I know what you mean about thinking that perhaps there is more to this than meets the eye. I haven't been pregnant before, so I don't know the state of play eally, but I do know the quality of embryos we have produced, and because they are so good, I have to ask what's going wrong then. Hopefully this lap will give me some answers. I questioned Mr R on the immune issue and he wasn't that forth coming, like alot of consultants really so I wasn't surprised. I've got to have a lupus test and a anticardiolipid test and that's it on the immunoloigcal side, but I have wondered about other things. I've heard of that book you're reading. Who's it by again?

NVH- hope you're taking it easy. I'm a bit like you as well  my husband would cook mor but for the fact that I can't leave him to it and constantly interupt and tell him what to do. Its easier for both of us if I just do it myself. If and when my 2WW comes, I'll be taking a leaf out of Minows book and cooking all ahead of time and then all he'll have to do is heat it up for me/us  Surely I'll be able to let him do that!!

Emma- thanks for asking after my big pussy. He's feeling alot better now bless him. I think he must have taken a hammering and it has dented his pride more than anything else. He's not limping now so it was obviously a man-bruise that he had   no vet for him!!

can you imagine if there wre 3 positives on the same day  that would be absolutely amazing!!! I can feel the excitement building already.


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Evening Ladies,

3 BFP's on one day would be fantastic       

Sho - glad your pussy is feeling better. Man bruise      
Alisha - good luck with your follow up with Mr R     
Wildcat - stroganoff sounds yummy!! Might have to experiment on DH this week!!

NVH and Sho - hear what you're saying with the husband thing - DH has surprised me on this round of tx - through the 12 years we have been trying and numerous investigations, procedures and drugs he has very much left everything up to me and not ventured any opinions and at times I have felt he hasn't been as supportive as I would like. Since starting tx at Woking, he has been fabulous - really supportive and interested in everything that is going on - he was a complete star when my cycle was abandoned. I think now that the people closest to us are having babies or have children ( my brother and SIL and our best friends) he has a greater personal interest and he has a fab relationship with our best friends 2 year old, I think he finally realises what we have been missing. 

Emma - lucky you - I got it last night!!!!

Myra - hope you had a good lunch

Minow - I've nearly got my Xmas shopping done too - just a couple of stocking fillers to get really. I have promised myself I am going to write out Xmas cards this week!!

Ktx - any news on your sister yet?

Hello everyone else!!

Been a hectic and expensive weekend - opticians yesterday morning and a new pair of glasses, followed by Xmas shopping, followed by helping my brother and SIL move out of their flat into my mums (rather them than me with 6 wks till baby arrives!!). Today I bought tickets for George Michael at Wembley in December and a pair of boots from Duo Boots - they do all the different calf sizes coz I can't find a pair to fit in the shops!! Credit card has melted  

Anyway hope you ladies all had good weekends


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Well good morning me dears

Up very bright and early this morning. Showered, injection done, half way through breakfast (protein drink for breakfast, hence needing a break part way through...yuk!) and off to the clinic soon for final progress scan...here's hoping they have had a good weekend of growing and then all go for ec on wed....let's see eh?!

Tying very hard not to think of 3 of us testing all on the same day....kinda feels like extra pressure. Mind you this IS my go....so I WILL get a BFP!    

Anyway, had better dash. Hope you all have good days ahead of you.
*see* you later
Mx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning All

Minow-I know what you mean about all 3 of us testing on the same day, it is a lot of pressure, hence i will test early again   Good luck with your scan im sure all will be how it should   

Sho-Typical male even if he is a cat   

Kerry-I totally agree with you hun, my d/f was really not for ivf but since seeing Mr R at our initial cons appt he got more interested and when i started my last tx he really looked after me did the cooking,washing (which he always does) and ironing, he wouldnt let me do a thing...cant wait till friday he can slave away all he likes  

Well my 1st jab free day today, did my last Buserelin last night   so just the pills today and start cyclogest tomorrow night   so on the loo all the time for me


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Morning!!

fingers- i'm glad your dh was able to be a real support to you. It is important. It's funny, when I see some of the blokes I used to work with, its amazing how many of them flock to peoples kids now  Its quite sweet really. The bloke next door really wants a child but his wife doesn't ^shocked^ maybe she'll come round.

minow- you are good getting up so early and getting organised. there isn't any extra pressure love. you just take all of this in your stride. Good luck with your scan. hopefully they are all on track.

i can't remember who has scans today so good luck to those of you who do.

NVH- How you doing today? Keeping sane I hope.

not much on for me today (as usual) got to go back to the big sainsburys where I bumped into Wildcat to return a cafetiere that I bought. I wonder if I'll see her again.  then its just house work and cooking. 

Emma- just caught your post. we must be really lucky having excellent husbands that take the pressure off. I'm still shocked how different Woking do it to Hammersmith. Not that I'm complaining because obviously Wokinghave much better results. Apart from staying on the 0.5 of buserilin all the way through and no dropping down to 0.2, I think I stayed on the buserilin  right up to the day before transfer on my FET. Right up to collection on my fresh cycles. I remember only taking the cyclogest the day before they went in I'm sure. all clinics do it differently I guess. who cares as long as you get the result you want.  

Testing early  naughty naughty


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Sho-I know im a naughty girl but you know how it is, last time i kept having dreams etc that i was going to get a bfp   then a bfn   so had to put myself out of my misery plus cheesy and jay jay talked me into it   

I know it is weird how all clinics do it differently   im sure your in the right hands at woking and lets hope Mr R sorts everything out for you and this time next year you will be half way through your pg


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

please God!!!!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

oh yeah lasagne for me tonight


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Morning girls

Hope you all had a good weekend

Sho - how is your little Paddy now? all better i hope - men eh?  - my fur babies were rescue cats and dont go out that much so luckily no trouble yet!

Emma - not long to go now!! how exciting - how early did you test last time? i defo wont be testing early - too scarey 

Minow - all the best for your scan today and hope you get the go ahead for wednesday

Fingers - sounds like you had an expensive weekend  - glad you and Emma have had some   this weekend - i'm gagging for it at the moment!! 

nvh - hows things with you? another day of crap telly for you? know what you mean about not knowing whats what on the   - suddenly i cant remember how i normally feel on it 

had a good weekend - was really boring at the party and my sister in law kept giving me and my water funny looks - was worried the music wasnt good for my embies - bet they will come out   - the lasagne was FAB!! gonna have it again this week!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning Hatster  

Shame you were on the water at the party   but hopefully it will all be worth it in the end   

I tested two days early last time and i think i may do it again...although i might chicken out


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Morning all, god it's dark out there today! they say the weather is going to get better later - let's hope they are right!

Nvh - MrW is the same with cooking, he just can't do it without me supervising - he did promise me that he would learn to cook while i'm pg as I have asked him how he would cope in a few years if I go to visit my girlfriend who lives in somerset for the weekend and I leave the child with him (which I fullt intend to do on a few occasions!) so he needs to learn! MrW I'm sure you are reading this  - remember that promise you made? 

No I'm not a lover of supermarkets! But the sainsbury's round here have starbucks which I do love - and tesco's is where I food shop!! Also the tesco's at camberly do a great breakfast on a sunday for next to nothing in cost so sometimes MrW takes me out for brekkie!

Sho - glad to hear paddy is recovering. Poor baby.

Minow - not long now! Good luck with your scan  - although you won't need it this time!

Emma - you are just impatient like me! of course you will test early! can't wait to get the result  

fingers - oooooo new boots. mmmmmmmmmmm sod the credit card! new boots!!!

Hi Alisha - glad to hear you are feeling ok now, I hope Mr R can give you some answers. 

Hi hatser  - mmmm lasagne - I might have to make one this week - see what you started sho!

As for me I'm suffering this morning (and all weekend) with what feels like AF cramps - Debs and cheesy - did you get this? I'm wondering if its just the womb stretching but it's very annoying and feels like af is coming! it doesn't help that there is still some bleeding there, even though it's old dark brown it's v frustrating!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Wildcat-Yeap im very impatient although as i told you before im not holding out much hope with this cycle for some reason   but still even if i get a bfn i will not let it ruin my xmas and will just have to try again the following month   
Im sure the pains are the womb stretching remember you have a big whopper of a baby in there which is desperate for some space..doesnt help though that the bloody stretching feels like a/f pains


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

wildcat - lots of people get af pains in pregnancy - its a good sign that everything is growing and stretching in there 

Emma - positive thinking please for this cycle - you WILL get a bfp    - how many frosties have you got??


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Emma - you are such a strong person - I really admire you for this, stay positive though hun as you never know!      yeah it is a pain it feels like af - everything feels like bloody af at the moment!!! 

Did you get any pics of your furbabies in their new chairs?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

no i didnt get any pics of them in there chairs but when i am on the 2ww i will take some of them i promise  

Hatster-I have 8 frosties


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Blimey - we're talkative this morning!!

Minow - good luck with scan today      

Good luck to anyone else with scans today too - am fast losing track at the moment.

Sho/Emma - DH is already excited about the next go - it's such a change for him to be the excitable one!! It makes me feel better about doing it..

Wildcat - I did think sod the credit card, new boots!!! Sexy knee high black leather w/kitten heels, DH didn't mind me caning the credit card for those!!! BTW - you could get MrW cooking lessons for Xmas!! try not to worry about the pains - it's just BB making a bit more room for itself  

Hatster - glad you enjoyed the party - those embies were probably having a good old jig and implanting themselves at the same time!!

Morning everyone else


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Kerry-I keep looking at the pic of your sunlounger in Antigua and wishing i could be laying on it


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Me too!! Particularly with the grotty weather at the moment!! I wish I had some holiday left.. however, my holiday runs from 1st Dec - 30th Nov so kicks in again at the end of this week.. wonder if I could persuade DH to go away again!! Talking of holiday isn't Gill due back


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Thats what i was wondering yesterday as she has been away ages


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Morning ladies , I'm back  

couldnt log on on days off cause AOL problems again   still not 100% fixed  

I see Congrats are in order for I Wish , well done honey     

I'll read back all the pages today, so sorry if I've missed anything, just wanted to check in  

love to all
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Cheesy-Nice to have you back, did you enjoy the two days sick  
I had Aol before and they were pooh would always kick me off and i couldnt log back in again


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

yeah ok thanks, weekend was VERY quiet and a bit lonely   but Thursday I slept 13 hours and Friday I slept 12 hours, must have needed it altho I am getting very tired now and not alot of energy left   

Not longer till FET Emma


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Morning Cheesy - welcome back - sounds like you needed the rest hon


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

thanks Cheesy  

Yeah you need to be slowing down...all bet you felt better after those long sleeps   why were you lonely


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

thanks for the welcome back   just wiped and got a little blood byt dunno what hole from     think I'll just keep an eye and see


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ohhhhh cheesy ring then m/wife if you get anymore


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

yeh I will do   have had upset tummy yesterday so could be bottom hole but not sure


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

pmsl bottom hole   hope it is honey    

Cheesy have you got anymore of your good quizzes


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

HI cheesy - sounds like you needed the rest hun! Keep an eye on the bleeding, drink a large glass of water and go pee again to find out which hole!!


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

yeh I will do, have a good drink and then go'a poking in the loo    altho Si thinks you only bleed from bottom hole if you have piles and I'm sure I aint got that, I'd know would I, anyone else had or got piles


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

morning cheesy- hopefully the bleeding is nothing much. If it not your **** it could be the baby just stretching out a bit. there can't be that much room in there now 

I've been wondering where Gill is. It can be a bit tricky getting back in to this lot when you've been away for a while because it all moves so fast. is she due back now?

emma -have you got a scan today?


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

where's NVH as well. she's at home and she's on here less than when she's at work!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Sho-Nope no more scans for me   just f/e/t on friday, will call weds afternoon to check to see what time i am in on friday so i can sort the old acup out  

Cheesy-Have pm's you re the famous pile i had...you only bleed when you pooh and feels like your poohing glass   

Nvh-Is probably sleeping like a baby


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

pooing glass....nice!

are youhaving two put back?


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Hi guys it has just taken me 2 hours to read all your posts that I have missed.

Congratulations Minow on your follies sounds like everything is going really well not long till ec now

Myra glad you have your start date now and getting in for a scan between xmas and new year fantastic.

I wish Congratulations on your BFP well done lets hope this is a real string of BFP's for Woking

Emma sorry about your neighbour

Kerry and Emma thank you for being the only people to wonder where I was  

Well what a roller coaster I have had, Friday morning my sister went in to be induced and her waters broken again at 8am, I then has my 2nd baseline appointment at 1pm to be told that my cyst was still there in full force 4cmx4cmx3cm and was very nearly filling my left ovary so Sue and Rachel said they would call me later but they were 95% certain my treatment would be cancelled so I had a bit of cry and then went back out to the car where my mum and step dad where waiting to let them know and take them to Costco in Reading like they wanted !

Well at 3.30pm I then get a call from Sue to say Mr R has had a look at everything and thinks the cyst is just fluid and want's to go ahead so I had to go back again to Woking to collect my drugs.

So I am now Stimming if you could please update me on the list Debs, and yes my test day is christmas day !

On the note on my sister well she finally had a little boy at 23.42hrs on the friday 8lb 8oz called Benjamin delivered by Emergency C Section both are doing really well I will post a picture later if you all like and are hopefully coming home today.

Speak laters 

Kate x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bloody hell kate what a rollercoaster   glad you got their in the end and have a lovely nephew to top the day off...i would love to see his little pic  

Sho-I will go with what ever Mr R says if he says its up to us then were not sure, if he says one we will go with that


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

ah kate, what a whopper your sister had   hope alls well   

Congrats on eventually getting the go-ahead for the next stage and all the best honey for the 2ww and test date being xmas day


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

KT- well done on reaching the next stage.

Did you hear about the woman who had a 13lb er!!!!! now thats big!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

No were did you hear that sho


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

thats not a baby, thats a toddler


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

LOL a toddler not a baby !


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

ahhhh he's gorgeous Aunty Kate


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ahhhh he is soooo cute, could just bite him ....he looks lovely and snug  

That will be your little one soon cheesy


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Last year I heard about that on the news. In fact I got it wrong it was 14 lbs. the woman over the road from my mom had a 13 lb er years ago.

KT he looks lovely


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Morning all...have been here a while but taken me ages to catch up with you lot...now lets see if I can remember everything.  
I have a routine going in the mornings....wake up, insert bum bullet, go back to bed to listen to cd, get up, make breaky & tea, switch on computer and read read read  

Wildcat - my sister got af cramps all the way through her pg, and I know other people who have had the same so nothing to worry about i'd say.

Cheesy - piles are commone in pregnancy  

Kate -what a weekend, but glad you're stimming now   congrats to your sister, not surprised she had a c section 

Kerry - i've got some knee high boots from duo...i've got quite skinny calves and can never find any to fit but these are perfect.  A bit pricey though but well worth it.  I might get some shoes from there too..

Emma - when are they thawing your embies    yuk bum bullets....see if you can lie down once you've insterted them, it might help to hold back the poo! 

Gill went on hols last week....not sure if she is away for one or two weeks  

Sho - dh does the best he can...I felt really bad afterwards, but it is easier for me to do it most of the time.  We're having fish cakes tonight, which I think I will do   He tries his best and actually enjoys cooking when he is left alone    He's been a real star so I can't complain and always takes care of the washing.  Are you going to use your frosties at nuffield  

Minow - good luck with your scan  

Haster - Glad you enjoyed the party, i'm sure the music wouldn't do any harm but we just worry about everything don't we    You feeling anything yet  

Well just call me 'symptomless NVH'    am I meant to be feeling anything yet    Its day 7 today so I guess its still too early.  Dollies are very tender, but thats the hrt patches, eastrogen and cyclogest    I usually get sore dollies before af too    Still trying to stay as positive as I can be   

Kate - can't see the picture...will take a look after i've posted


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

cor imagine pushing that out   

Nvh-Not sure when they are thawing them   will either be weds or thurs   
I hate bum bullets


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Me to emma, but you soon get the hang of it...they just shoot up there now


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

NVH- glad you're trying to tay positive. i don't know what to do about my frosties to be honest. Its something I have been thinking about recently. I can't help but think they are jinxed. we've used the best four and got nothing. I starting stimming for that bunch of eggs on the day of my brothers funeral. I can't help feeling they are just full of bad hormones and stress if you know what I mean. just a gut instinct, no evidence as such. Mr R seemed happy enough to use them, but I definitely want a fresh go first.

You cannot tell whats going on with your body with all the patches and everything. As i said, my frozen cycle was the worst out of all of them for symptoms, I hd them all, and all atributable to the drugs. there's nothing you can do hun but wait it out. You've only got a week to go now. Last week has whizzed by.  come on now


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Nvh-I dont mind putting them in love   its the diarehea that gets me up first thing in the morning before i even get the chance to put the other one in  

Sho-Is right cant believe your nearly half way there


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

try your front bottom Emma!!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

i did sho but that gives me thrush   cant win


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

i tell you its a hard life being a woman with all this crap. On the topic of thrush, I haven't had it for years, but when I was teaching, I used to get a lot of colds and bugs and found myself on antibiotice quite regularly, and sure enough I'd get thrush every time  I avoid antibiotics now


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

OHHHH yeah thrush from antibiotics    horrible  

What lovely things are you making today sho


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Sho - well you never know when it comes to frosties, some people fall pg with the lowest grade embies!  But I understand what you are saying about doing a fresh cycle.  I would probably do the same if I were you.  If you don't feel confident about them at this stage, then I guess you'll be pretty negative going into your 2ww with them if you know what I mean.

Emma - half way through would be weds so not quite there yet...I guess implantation might not have happened yet as its only day 7.  What a nightmare the cyclogest is for you...maybe it might be different on a frozen cycle!  I got runs last time but been ok this time...gives you bad wind tho


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Morning all, haven't had a chance to catch up properly but will do shortly.

Have just spoken to Woking regarding the LH test and they said that I do need this done and the estrogen (sp?) too.  I can't get an appointment at my doctors or get over to Woking today but I've spoken to the Medicentre at Waterloo and apparently they can do it tomorrow morning (Woking said day 4 is fine) - do you think they will accept the results from there?

I will then have been tested for HIV 1&2, Hep B & C, FSH and progesterone day 21, rubella checked and up to date smear.  Is there anything else anyone can think of apart from the estrogen and LH?  Sorry to be a pain but I can't find my list from Woking and I don't want to bother them again!


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Have you ha a chlamydia smear Karen? that's the only thing I can think of. 

NVH- when is your test day?


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Karen - ring the clinic to make sure that they will accept he medi results.  best to be safe than sorry eh! 

Sho - test day is the 5th    Keep trying to focus on what lesley said to me


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Karen-Your d/p needs to have the hiv and hep tests done too  

Off out to get some last min pressies and wrapping around the corner at next speak soon

Nvh-Thats it keep focused


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

so tomorrow you're half way there!!!!!


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Thanks guys.

yep had that one too thanks Sho - just forgot it then  

Emma - dp had them done when he had his VR in May so lukily they are still valid for a bit

I think you're right NVH - I'll call them now.  Hope you're doing okay and that the 2ww isn't dragging too much x


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Enjoy emma!  remember you're shopping for pressies not you  

Sho - half way would be weds - right  

Karen - let  us know what they say...

I'm sitting here with two lap tops, trying to log on to work too


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Emma - you shopping again?!!! have fun 

Hello cheesey - glad you feel rested after the weekend but keep an eye on that bleeding hun 

Ktx - congrats on becoming an auntie!!  - what a nightmare of a time you have had but thankgod you 
can go ahead with this cycle and get your christmas pressie!

Karen - good luck with getting the tests done

nvh - how come you testing on 5th? i'm testing on 6th - is it cos your embies are a day ahead? dont talk to me about bloody symptoms - am going   here - have had mild af type cramps since ET but when i woke up today i felt completley normal and now i'm feeling negative - just had some pinky/brown cm and terrified af is coming. I think the 2ww is too early for any real symptoms anyway - we must keep


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

How many have we got on 2WW at the moment?

There are loads on Stimms isnt there? with lots of you moving on to 2WW this week, wow its going to get busy on here for a few weeks.

Just had a thought 4 weeks today will be Christmas Day and thats my test day and if BFP then I will be 4 weeks pregnant so effectively that means I get pregnant today


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Hatster, I had period pains all through 2ww and it drove me mental   I never knicker checked so much in all my life, its quite common apparently   so hang in there, also the staining could be implantation bleed


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Try to stay positive Hatster. Its early days babe


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Haser - could the cyclogest giving you af pains...I had them before et so I know it was the bum bullets.  I also have a big lack of symptoms....at least you have a bit of spotting which could be implantation!  Now I'm worried why I haven't got that    We can't win can we....  
They just told me to test 2wks from transfer, its usually 14 days after et at nuffield.


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

i know nvh - i'm not happy whatever i'm feeling - isnt 2 weeks from transfer wed 6th then?  - bloody cyclogest - had nipples like a porn star since taking it - definitely no touchy touchy 

Thanks Cheesey


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

thankyou too sho - meant to say earlier good move to go for another cycle if you have bad vibes about your embes - any idea when you will get you lap done? the waiting must be hell


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Yet another thing that's different then. Hammersmith do it 14 days after egg collection. that's why i thought you were already half way. A lot to get used to.

don't start comparing yourself to other people lady jane  Every woman is different. Not verybody has bleeding at implantation. Some women don't have a sigle symptom with a natural conception and havee the baby on the toilet because they didn't know. Others know straight away. You can't compare yourself to other women because they are all different. you haven't had egg collection either. that takes ages to settle. Half the symptoms you get with a fresh cycle 2WW are egg collection left overs! don't worry, you're doing fine. there is nothing you've said that should make you feel anything less than positive. You're fine. keep going


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hatster- its going to be about Feb for the lap I reckon. Wait wait wait....... Nevermind


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Haster - just thought the`spotting could be left over blood from the bleeding before.  Your right about the date, it is the 6th!    better change my ticker.
I am desperate for symtoms but when I get them, i don't want them cause i think its af     

Thanks mother sho    you're being brilliant and keeping me focused on my 2ww and always manage to put my mind at ease....I know I shouldn't compare    thats why I don't really like reading other peoples 2ww symtoms half the time cause it just makes you more paranoid! 
Lady Jane


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Don't read!!!! you'll drive yourself mad honestly. don't do it


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

The only one thing I keep reading cause it give's me hope is this...

_I had 3 embryos put back and NO symptoms at all on the 2ww apart from drug related boobies and cramps - I too entered the vortex of despair which is week 2 of 2ww
I had my HCG done on day 12 post 2 day transfer and it was 1157 - all three embies had implanted and I didn''t feel a single thing- my lesson is please try not to torture yourself_

Its on this thread....

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=1858.0


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Wow triplets and no idea !


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

she's right NVH. You just don't know

I'm actually a fine one to talk as you will eventually see. I have a very obsessive streak and would probably be reading everything but I do know that its no good at all.


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

sho - that will fly by after christmas - i've been reading those 2ww diaries this morning and felt crap after - not going near them again!!

nvh - yes could be left over blood cos its the first lot of cm since then - bin as dry as a bone !

Thats a great post nvh - blimey all 3 embies took!


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hatster- hopefully. It seems miles away at the moment but like you say, once we get past xmas it should be round quick enough.

honestly ladies try not to compare yourself to other women, its not worth it. On my frozen cycle I wass convinced I was pregnant because it was the only time I hadn't actually bled before test day. On cloud nine thinking this is it. Had all the symptoms even the rare ones, and it was negative. there is absolutely no telling. At the same time, look at Wildcat, she's had bleeding and all sorts and look how far she is now. 

Just concentrate on yourselves, not what everyone else is experiencing or feeling


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

you are so right sho - what would we do without you?  - right nvh - enough negative thoughts - we are PUPO!!!


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

aaahh


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Yeh sho you are absolutely right....there is no way of us knowing whats going on until pee on a stick time!  
Don't worry, we will be here to help you through your 2ww


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Im Back

Phew it was busy out there  

Bought my brother some tops and boxers will also get him so aftershave  
Bought some lovely xmas cards from next with little kittens   and some wrapping paper from boots

Saw some nice things in next pictures etc...so will maybe take d/f up there one night this week...big food shop on thurs night so i can eat my way through the 2ww   

Hatster and Nvh im going to bang your heads together


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

see what happens when you go shopping Emma? 

i got kitten cards from next last year! you lot are starting to pnic me - i've done sweet FA for christmas


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

I am done


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

I'm very nearly finsihed too


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

sorry hatster, i have bought loads on line though as im very lazy


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

OMG i hate you all


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

thats a bit harse    


Just eating meatballs from m&s   bet i get a headache in a min   i have balls on the brain at the moment


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Thats cause you're a dirty little minx emma!

Haster - i've haven't bought my xmas cards yet if that makes you feel better


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

love ya all really  - 

i'm horny at the moment too - sure its because i know i cant - dh had a mega stiffy this morning too


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Back from Scan - very quick skim of all the posts but feeling bit sicky so can't really sit and read.....sorry!

Managed to grow another 2 since friday so although may be too small to be worth anything it's great that I'm growing so many! All go for Wed (although still need the phone call to confirm for sure)

Got back and spoke to my mum who'se not well at the moment which is a bit   not a bug but a disease that I can't yet spell. Not terminal but very unpleasent for her. and then spoke to mil who had just had to have one of their cats put down so lots of sad news around.    They were all pleased that for once we have good news though.

Too sicky to type 
Mx


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Well done Minow!! yipeeee!!!! for your follies  but sorry to hear about you mum and mil - hopefully you will have good news for them soon x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Minow-Well done sorry about your mum and your mil's cat though  

Hatster-Nearly spat my water out with your stiffy comment   wash your mouth out with soap


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

I'm done as well hatster! Getting xmas cards later on. Frankly I don't think you should worry about it for a second. you've got lots of more important things to be doing like getting preggers 

minow- well done on getting a couple more. hopefully your mum and mil will be ok.


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

well you started it what with your meatballs


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Minow - well done with those follies, hope its a goer for weds!  Sorry about your mother and mil  

Haster- i can't look at dh in the morning either...well I can't look at him naked cause i just wanna get jiggy! I remember on my last 2ww I was gagging for it by the middle of the 2nd week!


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Minow - congrats on the follies honey   and hugs for the bad news  

My cards were done in October and have all the labels and stamps on them ready to go, only cause I have nothing to do here and it occupied one morning in the office


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Yeap headache has come i always get  that from m&s food


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)




----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

why do you eat it them emma


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

here cheesy havent you got a quizz for us  

nvh-Cause its nice


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Emma - why do you keep eating it ?


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Debs is the expert at those, mine are pants


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

nvh- sort your ticker out!


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Well done Minow glad to hear its all going well this time, not long to go and by the weekend you will be PUPO!!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

I cant help it i love m&s food but always gives me headaches as they put sooooo much crap in there food..have you see whats in there stuff  

Nvh-Sort your ticker out


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Whats wrong with Tash's ticker?


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

kt - shes got her dates wrong - 9 days to go not 8 - must be pg brain...


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

poor tash a bloody day makes all the difference on this 2ww


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

well work have decided they are not replacing me on mat leave and covering internally, you watch they;ll try and end my contract during mat leave aswell, I know they cant, but they'll try.... bet I have mares trying to get the poxy £400pcm


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Cheesy - do you really want to go back there  

I'm gonna sort it out now!

I've been trying to log on to my work laptop and can't get on    might have to go into work one evening when everyones not there to see whats going on


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Nvh-Why do you want to see whats going on at work...sod it your 2ww is more important  

Cheesy-The sooner your out that place the better


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

I know they are dropping like flies here I suspect the company will be gone whilst I am on maternity leave, cant see it surviving, no clients, cause no-one likes them, not surprised, neither do I   

ok off for a lunch time swim, see ya's about 3ish


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Have a good swim cheesey - no more bleeding then?
thats better nvh!!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Enjoy your swim cheesy.  If they close you may get redundancy pay  

Emma - I know i shouldn't care, but I just thought I would keep on top of my emails
whilst I was off work.....that way I don't have too much to go back too, but you're right
sod it!!!  I might just give the lap top to a friend to take in for me instead and stay here!
The thought of going into the office is


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

KTx - congrats on your lovely nephew - so cute!! Good news too that they are going ahead with stims      

Hatster - I've only got 3 prezzies to get, mind you none of it is wrapped and no cards have been written yet!! Pmsl at state of DH this morning!! 

Minow - well done on your follies      

Emma - I love M&S food too but there is a load of bad stuff in most of it 

NVH - I haev the opposite problem - calves too big for most boots, prob due to all the cycling I used to do, even though I have been lax about it recently I still have huge calves!! Lovely boots on Duo but as you said quite pricey - worth it if it gets DH all fruity though!!

Cheesy - how many more days to go?


Back soon x


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Cheesy just think sod them as long as you get your stat mat then thats all that matters.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Cheesy-See ya later aligator   

Nvh-Good girl honey sod them this is more important  


Kerry-3 Pressies left is that all


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Kerry - hope it does the trick with dh  

I've only got about 2 pressies to get if that


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Fingers - have you tried those boots out yet on DH??!

STOP talking about pressies - its not good for my embies


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

I can't keep up - I was away for a few hours and 5 pages, and I have to go out in a sec so no time for personals. 

Have a nice afternoon all!


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

I wanted to say to Nvh and hatster though - you won't feel anything on the 2ww  I don't remember getting anything other than the usual sore boobies etc but that is down to the drugs so it's hard to use that as a guide. I'm now 13weeks pg and I still dont feel anything down there (except bloated with wind and these damn cramps!) 

Stay


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

thanks wildcat  - the worrying never ends does it - you and the wildkitten take it easy!


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Hatster - only ordered boots yesterday so they will be here in a couple of days - Will try them on Dh then but he got quite animated even with me ordering them


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Cheers wildcat - have a lovely afternoon,

Kerry - i'm sure dh will be impressed


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Hope so


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Right i'm gonna log off for a bit to have some lunch and watch a dvd that i started on friday afternoon


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bye Nvh happy dvd watching


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

I was just thinking how it isn't long until you go on maternity leave Cheesy and it got me wondering what you're all planning in terms of how long you plan to take for ML/ and if you plan to go back to work when (not if!   ) you get your BFP's!

For me personally I would love to be stay at home mum but the reality is I will probably have to go back part time at least.  I'm a financial controller for Friends Reunited at the moment so it's case of trying to pusuade them to let me go part time (won't be easy) or maybe setting up some sort of bookkeeping/acountancy business from home?  Everyone has been going on at me about doing this for ages but I've always resisisted as ideally I'd love to get out of accontancy - on the otherhand it would be very convenient and lets face it I'm not trained to do much else!!!

What is everyone else planning to do work wise?


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Karen - not sure what I would do - ideally I would love to not work - realistically I can't afford not to (particularly with what we are spending on tx). It would be debatable if I could do my job part time so I might have to look for something else with reduced hours. Either that or win the lottery between now and my BFP!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Karen-I would love to stay at home but again cant afford to as i earn more than my d/f  
I would come back part time i get to take a year off and they pay me my commision and london waiting plus other bonus's for 6mths and my car allowance which is £690 per mth for a year so im quite lucky really..it would be 3 days per week monday which would be my office day can also be done from home then tues and weds on the road visiting clients...im also lucky too as i can start and finish pretty much when i like, if you have hit your targets my boss doesnt care what you do.


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

Hi there,

I'm fairly new to this site but couldn't help but notice this thread.  The Woking Nuttield would be my local clinic but am currentley awaiting referral from the GP which is beeing held up due to me being a bit over weight.  We need to have ICSI due to my husbands low/abnormal sperm count.  Does anyone have any feedback about the clinic and what to expect.

Thanks xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Bali

Welcome to the thread  

Well as you probably know woking has the best stats in the uk so your in good hands  

All i can say is the clinic are excellent the nurses are fab and my consultant Mr Riddle is god in my eyes really straight to the point but caring too   the unit is small which is nice and when you go in everyone knows who you are and are happy to have a chat with you  
The wait for private patients is around 8mths from when they recieve your referel to when you see a cons for your initial appt but depending on where you are in your cycle you can start pretty much straight away


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

HI Bali, welcome to the Woking thread.  I am due to start ICSI treatment in January so probably not the best person to ask, but I've been pleased with service we have received from Woking so far and their success rates are supposed to be the 2nd best in the country I think so you can't really argue with that!  Ideally I'd like to lose a stone/stone and a half before starting tx but unfortunately I seem to have zero willpower - good luck on your weightloss  

Emma, that sound great (although appreciate you'd rather be at home full time!)- I wish my company were as flexible.

Kerry - I'm holding out for the lottery too


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Karen-You dont look like you need to loose weight


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

well I have 19 working days left, I have to come back after 6 months   for obvious financial reasons and no doubt paying off debt for being on 6 months mat leave with a wooping £400 pcm from the government to live on for which they also tax you the bas&ards   basically that goes towards to mortgage so I'll have nothing and I mean nothing  

Welcome Bali, nice bunch of girlies here, albeit a bit mad sometimes


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Cheesy-Do you think you would look for something else p/t rather than go back to that hell hole  

Oh yeah pot and kettle comes to mind..who was the ones singing songs last week before she went home


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

no I wont come back here, no way, will have to look for something else  

pot and kettle I am lost   I know I was singing last week but I dont get the connection


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

you said were all mad   takes on to know one


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

Thanks guys,

Great to hear from you all, do you all live around the area of woking?

Good luck with the treatment Karen, for January, is that your first ICSI cycle?  I wish i didn't have to loose the weight but the GP won't even put the referral in.  Well dieting hard and trying to exercise but find it hard to get motivated this time of year.  Could do with an exercise buddy, so i.ve left my details with our local gym in the hope of some motivation.

Thanks for the info Emma, i didn't realise there was a waiting list for private patients, i feel theres a lot i need to learn and get used too.

ah thanks Cheesyb for your welcome, when are you due, and good luck xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

No Probs Bali

Have you tried calling woking to find out firstly how much weight you would need to loose as some clinics vary


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Hi Bali - I too was told to lose weight by my NHS consultant - my GP referred me directly to Woking for private treatment. When I was taken on by Woking the consultant didn't think my weight would be a major issue as I have PCOS and am prone to being overweight anyway. 
Having said that since I started I understand they now have a guideline of a BMI of 30 or less for treatment (which is the same as the NHS), I am well over BMI of 30 so I think that they will still look at each case on an individual basis depending on other factors involved. 

I'm with you on the need for motivation, I cycle a lot in summer but have been a hermit last few weeks so have just bought an exercise bike and will do at least 30 mins every day at home. I am local (ish) to Woking (Hersham), are you local too? Good luck with the weight loss


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Message for nvh lady on Hammersmith hospital thread got a bfp today from f/e/t so keeping everything crossed for you    and she had spotting from this saturday so hatster you stay   too 

Bali-Im in Ewell near Epsom


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Thanks Emma, very kind of you to sya so    Unfortunately my BMI is just over 27 and for my height I am classed as overweight/obese    

Although I have wanted to lose weight forever anyway, what has really spurred me on now is reading about everyone putting on weight during treatment - from what I've read, most seem to put on a stone/stone and a half and I definately can't afford to do that!!

Yes, Bali this will be my first treatment.  I have to say I have found these boards invaluable - I really had no idea what was involved until I cam on here and everyone is so supportive.    I know what you mean about finding it hard to get motivated - I hope you find a gym buddy soon.  let us know how you get on x


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

Thanks Emma 

Never thought to phone, i'll do that.  Do you know if you can go ahead with a private clilinic if the GP hasn't sent the referral?
Fingersarecrossed, I'm in West Byfleet, i'm also on the old cycle bike in the evening.  Been for a swim today though which was great. My BMI is 33.6 so might do as emma suggested and call the clinic!  They can only say no.

Thanks Bali x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bali-Your gp has to refer you im afraid


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Bali - you need a referral from your GP, as the wait is 8 months would your GP be willing to refer you now whilst you are trying to lose weight? Keep going on that bike - pm me if you need an exercise buddy...


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Karen BMI of 27 is fine honey, I was told you had to be under BMI 30


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

Emma,

well never mind, only 1 1/2 stone to loose, and time will race by and the new year will be here soon.  I'll keep smiling, counting caleries, swimming and keep positive love bali


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

good for you Bali


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Deal or no deal time  - any other saddo out there a fan?


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Just been   my eyes out at 'brother bear'   its one of those animated movies    It had such a lovely ending  

Thanks emma - gonna have a look at the hammersmith thread now.  Good on ya girl for keeping us focused  

Just realised its bloody dark in here    I'm watching home and health...its baby time


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Hello girls

Well you lot are just too chatty for me to keep up with today.
Here I was, just finishing lunch and trying to decide what to have on the telly whilst I had a snooze when the phone rang....It was Woking. Now I was expecting my timings for jab tonight pre ec on wed but no.....Mr C had had a look and decided that he would like me to have another Gonal F right away so jumped back in car and off the Woking again as no more stuff here, do injection there and then and pick up timmings whilst I am there. pregnyl tonight at 7.30 coz I'm first on the list for Wed!
So let's hope this extra 450 Gonal F gives them a final boost and gives us more or rather better ones for collection on Wed.
Much as I love them at Woking, twice in 1 day is a bit much!

Home now, once again gona change into my saggies (jeans getting a tad uncomfy now) and have a cupa then snooze. Have I missed anything crucial in all the chat? I hope not.
lol to you all anyway
M x


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

What a small town hatster, and yes i'm also a saddo in the deal or no deal dept..............

Thanks xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Minow-Well done so e/c weds   good luck    

Bali and kerry you can both keep each other moitvated now to loose weight  

Nvh-  what are you like  

Hatster-Looks like your the only saddo


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi girls

Havent the energy to read all the posts, as you lot have been extra chatty today, just wanted to say hello


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

sorry emma, but whos kerry?


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Bali - welcome to the thread....you'll feel very comfortable and nuffield.  Its quite small and very friendly.  Hope you've got an open mind cause you'll need one with these lot  

Minow - another gonal f dose in the same day    well its all systems go for weds    sending you follies some final   growing vibes.

 Myra


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi Nvh, how you doing today hun, hope you have been having a restful day with your feet up


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bali-Kerry is fingerscrossed  

Hi Myra  

Right im off home now as you lot are boring me stupid   JOKE BEFORE ANYONE STARTS  

Have a good evening all might even pop in when i get in as no jab to do tonight  

Cheesy-Good luck with the scan tomorrow say hello to the little lady for me


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

See ya later Emma


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

Hi NVH,

Everyone has been great 

So glad i joined in on the chat, i've learned so much already but have simply enjoyed chatting to others in similar situations, love bali x


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

Thanks Emma, see you later x


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma - you know you won't be able to resist a sneaky peek later    and look who's talking about being boring....you're the one thats been on here for most of the afternoon     enjoy your jab free & bum bullet evening  

bali - this is the place where you will learn the most and not just about IVF  

Might have to go and attempt my fish cakes now


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi Bali, welcome

I have been coming on this thread for about 3 months now, the girls have been a great support, we also all met up about 2 months ago for a meal, had a great time meeting every one, i am sure that over the coming months you will get lots of support and advice from everyone


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Emma and   Myra

you watching it now Bali? terrible one tonight - i lose interest when the big ones go


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Thanks Emma, lets hope her ickle legs have grown    see how much more than 3'9 she is aswell     

Night night ladies enjoy Monday TV  

LOVE TO ALL
CHEESYB
XX


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

night night cheesey x

what recepie do you use for fish cakes nvh? got some cod in the freezer and need to use it


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi Hatster, hope all is well with you, i am also watching deal or no deal, i love it


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Good luck for tomorrow cheesy, i'm sure you little one has grown lots.

Haster - i'll let you know after i've finished, not entirely sure but got a few ideas.
If they come out good i'll share the recipe    I can't do bread or potatoes so its
gonna be a realy fishy fish cake  

Catch ya later girls


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Good luck with the fishy fishcakes Natasha, you carnt beat a good fishcake


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

- see Emma - i'm not the only saddo!!!

Myra - i'm desperate for someone to win the 250!!!

nvh - fishy fish cake  - i could say something disgusting now but i will restrain myself


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Oi Oi Im back!     

I will have to catch up with all the juicy stuff when i get a spare week    

We had a great time although I have to say 10 days would have been great! 7 was just a bit too short for my liking   the weather was lovely about 85 every day and we only had one day of rain!   so all in all just what the doctor ordered i'd say!    

Back to reality with a big old bump now, we got in at 1.30 last night went to bed at 3.30 and ive  been washing & ironing all bl**dy day! 

I have a nice tan but I can almost feel it fading as I type, I may have to follow in Emma Winton sorry   Dickinson's footsteps and get down the fake tan shop!     only kidding "orange one!"   

How you feeling Tash? it was nice to hear your great news whilst I was on my Jolly's    

Hi to you all! I missed you!


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Oh Gill, welcome back honey, we all missed you so much, so glad that you had a great holiday, although i know what you mean on the coming home bit


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Emma - you're giving my secrets away!!   Have a nice evening - chat later

Bali - Emma is right, I am Kerry!! You'll get used to who we all are soon!!

NVH - place you learn most and not just about IVF     we all learn from you my girl!!   

Cheesy - good luck with the scan     

Hatster - deal or no deal - NO DEAL - uuurrrghhh Noel Edmonds!! Mind you my Dad loves it so have bought him the game for Xmas so no doubt will get roped in !!! Someone will win very shortly - not that I am pyschic - I read it in paper the other day!!

Gill - Welcome back hon - we missed you


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

hi gill - glad you had a great holiday and hope you got lots of  !! its horible coming home and back to reality isnt it?


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Fingers   i agree about Noel Edmonds - he is   - i was thinking about getting the game for christmas!


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

welcome home Gill   glad you had a nice time  

Emma Dickenson   

Night night all


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Kerry - these lot are just as bad as me, they just needed a little coaching out of their shells and you can't stop em  

Haster - no fishy comments pls  

Gill - yayyyyyyyy you're back    missed ya loads and thanks for your very sweet texts    glad you had a good hols and yep you'll be in competition now with emma dickinson   So did you get lots of action    You didn't get traded for a camel then


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Gill-Im soooo glad your back missed you   but i wish you would sod off again after being mean to me   

Cheesy-Dont think Gill was taking the pee honey, i called myself emma dickinson when i came back from my holibobs   

Nvh-Tashas fishy fingers oppps   fish cakes i mean


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Emma, just been reading that you are having little dolly mixtures thawed Wed/Thur, fingers and toes crossed for you hun   how exciting


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Thanks Myra i am a mix of all emotions looking forward to having two weeks off more than anything  

Hope all is well your end..not long till you will be starting


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

I have just had the most lovely text message from my brother wishing me well for my tx, it was so nice as not had a word from my sisters, who by the way have 14 children between them and 3 grandchildren, i know this is going to sound harsh but i have no energy left for them, sometimes i feel like i have no sisters, i havent heard a word from them in 3 years, only messages passed through my mum


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Why thankyou very much for your warm welcome home  

Emma you know Im only joking love  hows life for you? when are they waking your   ?? for give for not reading but you lot have gassed for england! 

Has anyone been told off since ive been away? 

I cant wait for IACGMOOH I just caught the show with 'Pip Scofield' whilst ironing (sorry bad spelling) and its looks great, why did Toby go was he evicted or did he walk? 

I did get a fair amount of  but I was still feeling poo up until wed so it was a bit of a token gesture on my part until I felt better and I will say this in a small voice but _Im glad to have a bit of a breather from dh 24/7 was doing my nut in _

Opps sorry Emma just read about frosties


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

as i said before its them that will be missing out in the end   so SOD EM


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Emma, i know what you mean, i am so looking forward to the time off, and if it fails i am looking for another job, so looking forward to getting away from what i am currently doing career wise


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Gill-Sorry honey posted at the same time  

 i did say a few days ago how i was missing you   go back and read i said it a couple of times  
They should be coming out of the thaw wes/thurs i bet they chat the embryoligists ear of when they come out if there anything like me..bet all those frosties are thinking thank god 2 gone only 6 more to get rid of   

Glad you had a nice time, any nice recipes hun


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Gill, lol, i am looking forward to a breather, as we are not allowed to have a snuggle without using contraception, and dh does not like going to bed with his coat on


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

emma - fishy fingers    speak for yourself love    although my fingers do actually smell a bit fishy at the moment from making the fish cakes, whats your excuse emma  

Haster - i've so far put into the food processer, spring onions, a chilli and an egg, then added black pepper and salt and some fish sauce.  Will let you know how they taste later.

Gill - toby got voted out first    not sure why, these stupid idiots that vote I guess.  Scotts gone thank god and also cheri blaire's step sis (forgot her name)  Phina is a right B*tch
Was dh getting on your tits then  

Myra - thats really nice of your brother 

Emma - find out when they are doing the thaw  

Off to fry now....


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Oh Emma   i bet them little embies of yours are just so excited about being reunited with you


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Must admit nvh those fishy cakes sound nice you can do a full recipe tomorrow for me  

Off now to make lasagne  

Bye all


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Nvh, lol, my bruv is a sweety really, he is a really nice guy, no children himself, although his fiancee has a 18 year old   although for then to have children they would have to have IVF as she had cancer cells in her cervix, so laser tx would mean assisted conception, they are still not sure what to do, i think they are waiting to see my outcome


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

see ya later Emma


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

hello gasbags 

I had a lovely coffee with sho again at our favourite hangout, they are going to start thinking we are stalking someone in there! Nvh chickened out and didn't come though  I also took a jumper back to M&S and got a lovely refund which I spent right away!

Now cooking a roast chicken for dinner with veg and roast spuds - mmmmmmmmmm

Not doing personals as the spuds are boiled and I have to put them in the oven now to roast - and I'm being a lazy


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Wildcat, so lovely to see you ticker moving along, oh i love a roast chicken dinner, save me the skin, nice and crispy please


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Oh by the way, when i am on my 2ww, i am expecting lots of you lovely ladies 8 Wildcat, S to do lunch with me or coffee, decaf of course


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

What a strange message i know, it downloaded before i had finished, i meant to say that, all you lovely ladies that are up for a light lunch, i would love to meet up, Wildcat, Sho, Emma and Nvh and anyone else that likes to be a lady that lunches, looking for something to take my mind off 2ww, if i am lucky enough to get there


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

I need to do some luck with some of you guys tooooooo......im only round the corner as well!

Love to you all,

Bendbyird.xx


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Oh Bendy, sending you loads and loads of luck hun


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Scary isnt it


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Myra - of course hun - I will meet anyone for lunch/coffee/dinner/walks (as long as it's not raining)  and esp shopping as I need excuses to get out the house!!! sad aren't I!!  Oh and you'll have to fight 3 mogs for the chicken skin!! lol

Oh Hi Gill - welcome back hun - I meant to say that last time but forgot - I have chicken brain.

Bendy - You and I are so close I could practically walk to you! (not that I would cos I 'm lazy!) so we will def meet for lunch/coffee/shopping in town etc.


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Wildcat, its a date hun, once i get started i will need some kind of distraction and a shopping trip sounds ideal, latte coffees here we come (in between shopping of course)


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Wildcat - i'm meeting you & sho on Friday  

Fish cakes were lovely if I do say so myself....they were a bit moist so had to pat them with a tiny bit of flour and handle them with care but once they were in the pan they were fine!  Very good for you too I must add & so quick to do..trying to get some fish into my diet on this 2ww! had some smoked salmon for lunch and a teeny weeny bit of tuna for lunch. 

Hi bendy - how are you  

Myra - i will probably be back to work when you're on your 2ww, but maybe I could make and exception.


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Evening all!!!

Its taken me a while to catch up with you all so sorry if I do  my usual trick of forgetting things.

 hello Bali!!!

Hello Gill!!! Glad to see you back.

NVH- glad your fisy fishy fish cakes were nice. I'm still struggling with finding something for breakfast and to go with things at tea time. You know, when you have chilli say, what the hell do you have with it if you can't have rice?e Get  me?

Myra-  I'll go for coffee, lunch anything with anybody at anytime. Just give me a shout!

Minow- great on the follies. Things are really shifting aren't they. Wednesday is the big day then ^clappping^ Good luck with it all. Are you on the botty bullets now?

Dh has gone out to brass band practice leaving me to the lap top all night. I am watching Jerry Maguire.


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Sho - brass band practice   sorry don't mean to laugh    what does he play  
I usually have cheese on top of my chilli and a side salad.  Avocado is a must too.  Not the same as rice, or a jacket but it does the trick. I'm into smoked salmon and scambled egg for breaky at the moment. Breakfast is the hardest meal to sort as it can get boring having the same things all the time.


----------



## scaredy cat (Oct 20, 2006)

to Bali and everyone else! Haven't posted for while - can only do so in evening & my DH accuses me of obsessing!


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

omg - i reallt think af is on the way - bad cramps now and more blood stained cm  -


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

No botty bullets for me as they brought me out in a really bad rash last time (shame!   )

It's all right for you lot meeting up an all - I live too far away, or rather you all live too far away...I mean Reading/Berkshire etc...what's that all about eh?!

Did my Pregnyl at 7.30, blimey that one hurts doesn't it, I'd forgoten that. No more jabs for a few days   Just got acupuncture tomorrow so still got some needles to go  

Just had yummy lasagne for dinner. Manchego and spinach. Annoyed I forgot to put some pine nuts on it though coz then it would have been perfect. Pine nuts go so well on pasta.

I can't quite believe that ec is on for wed.

Gill lovely to see you back and glad you had a nice time.

My sister and I were trying to organise a family holiday for next year (spring time) but we've had to put it on hold because of Mum being ill, she can't really leave the house at the moment. They think she has Meniere's disease. Basically it's as if the world is spinning and she can't move and throws up. Dad has it as well which seeing as only 1 in 20000 gets it is pretty unlucky. THe symptoms get better over the years but at the cost of your hearing. Dad has had it for quite a few years so the symptoms aren't too bad for him now but boy is he deaf! Poor Mum is having a lot of terrible attacks with no warning at all. They leave her unable to move at all for hours. Not the best idea to try and organise a holiday at the mo then!

Sorry it's me me me again/ Just needed to talk about it a bit I guess. Just ignore me...I'll shut up soon!  

Mx


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Haster my love, just saw your message      I hope all is ok. I don't really know what to say bit keep faith.
Mx


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Haster - hang in their girlie and sending you lots of    vibes...   I know its hard but maybe its implantation.


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hatster- try not to panic. I know these things are easy to say, but I have it from lots of ladies that the AF pains can be pretty bad and they still end up with a pregnancy. Wildcat is still having pains. Try to stay calm, go and lie down o something relaxing.

NVH- he plays the cornet. He does it for a living. We were both Army musician up until I left recently. He ust does the brass band as a bit of light relief. 

Minow, I never notied anything different about the pregnyl to be honest. Bet you're glad you're not on the cyclogest.  What have they given you instead then? My mom had a terrible flu about 15 years ago which badly affected her hearing. She had a thing where the whole romm would spin and sometimes turn upside down. As you probaly know the eyes wee everything upside down and its the ears and the brain that convert the image the right way up, and for some reason the fluid in her ears affected this and she would have these attackes. Not very nice, She doesn't have them  anymore, she's just got reduced hearing


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Nvh - yeah I know we are meeting on Friday, can't wait!    just pulling your chain - gotta keep you on your toes this week    Glad the fishy fishcakes were yummy - the roast chicken was delicious.

Sho - enjoy your movie - we are about to watch sundays planet earth

Hatster - hang in there - it's still early days for you, could be implantation bleeding.  

Minow - last injection! almost there now. Keep those follies nice and warm until wednesday.  Thats awful to hear about your mum, it must be terribly frightening for her. I have problems with my left ear - its ok now but in the past it's caused me balance problems and it's so weird as your brain has no idea where you are and which direction you are going in. I do hope that she can get some help with this and get it under control.

I'm off now to watch some tv - have a fun night xxx


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Hatster - try to stay positive, I can't even begin to imagine what you and all the other 2ww's are going through.  Keeping everything crossed for you 

Minow - poor mum and dad, that sounds awful

Myra - bless your brother he sounds great.  That is so sad about your sisters though, how mean of them not to even wish you luck for your treatment. I have two (well one step) sisters and my step sister especially wants to know every detail of the treatment.  It's your sisters loss at the end of the day though  

Welcome back Gill


----------



## scaredy cat (Oct 20, 2006)

Hatster - thinking of you! Stay


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

SHo I will be on a couple of pregnyl injections...lucky lucky me I say!
DH calling as I promised to snuggle in front of the tv and got stuck up here responding to emails - still all potential work so gota reply to them!
Better go now though
Nunight
Minow x


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hatster- NVH is right, looking at your ticker again, you are about right for implantation


----------



## scaredy cat (Oct 20, 2006)

Had test results back today - does anyone know the right levels for FSH and LH?
If I haven't got ruebella immunity will that slow up treatment?
Corrie is sad tonight


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Thankyou  - i just cant believe it - i never get af early - if this was someone else i would be saing implantation but its different when its yourself 

Minow - great news about EC on wednesday but sorry about your poor mum - how unlucky is it for both your mum and dad to have it? 

night night girls x


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

I don't know about LH scaredy, but I think 6 is considered normal. I know the lower the better they think you will respond

I meant to say hello to you earlier by the way. There are so many people on here and so much going on that I forgot so


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

hi scaredy

fsh and Lh should ideally be below 10 and roughly the same figures unless  you have pcos and lh might be higher than fsh 
you will need rubella before treatment - your gp should do it for you x


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

haster - i know its always different when its happening to yourself! if you've never had af early then thats a good thing.   

Sho - you and dh are a musical pair eh...what a nice thing to do in the army.

Wildcat - glad you chicken was lovely

Hi scaredy cat -  sorry can't help

Minow - we're used to your me me me posts now   only joking hun, can't be easy for you with your mum and dad

I'm off now...good night ladies and thanks for the   vibes today.  

hi karen


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

NVH- yeah it wa so good I left


----------



## scaredy cat (Oct 20, 2006)

Sho - thank you! Have got FSHof 11 - is that bad
Thank you Hatster - hope you are feeling ok
Just had a look on net doctor - you hav eto wait 3 months after having ruebella jab! DH says it's only 3 months - men obviously don't have a body clock banging in theri heads! Blaming my mum - she wouldn't let me have ruebella jab when I was at school as she said I wasn't going to be getting pregnant yet! How right she was!
Sorry just finding so many hurdles before I even start!


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Scardey I don't think that is too bad. I know it tends to creep up the older you are, so for all I know yours could be really low for your age. (hope that that helps)

i'v dug out some info on bringing it down though:
plenty of water
cut down salt
reduce coffee, tea and sugary cabonated drinks
it says consult a qualified herbalist about taking vitex agnus castus (i have taken this before to help with regulating periods, you can get it from holland and barrett quite easily)

Take a vitB complex
zinc supplement
fish oils and evenng primrose

To help the livr break down the oestrogens eat plenty pulses, onion garlic, cabbage, 

thats a lot of info, but its from Zita West so it shold be pretty accurate. Hope that helps.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Bendy-I will meet up with you too honey im only a few days ahead of you and im taking the 2ww off so dont worry  

Hatster-Go to bed and rest and keep thinking implantation   

Nvh-Glad your fishy things were nice  

Hi to everyone else


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

just off to bed and thought I'd skim through...no more me me me ever then!

NVH - how are you doing my love   I hope the 2ww is not getting to you too much. Lots of lovely films, yummy food and rest for you my girl.
Ill do more personals tomorrow but thought I'd better get NVH one in for tonight.

I know I am crap with personals. Have made note...must do better!

Mx


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

minow- you do do personals. NVH was just joking. You know how she likes to wind us all up 

more importantly... off to bed!!!   Oh just noticed it is getting on actually


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Its 12.00am so i know you will all be tucked up in bed.
Gill...lovely to have you back, Emma has been pining for you.  
Hatser....my parents live in Howards lane in Rowtown. How long have you lived there for?    have everything crossed for u, sounds too early for AF
NVH....keep positive hun, not long to go
Minow...great news on your follies, all the best for Wed
Emma....bet you are getting excited, is wed defrost day!!
Hi Sho, Kerry, Myra,Cheesy, Wildcat, Scaredy and Karen hope you are all ok 
Welcome to the mad gang bali.
xxxxxx
Emma...fri night was poo....


----------



## scaredy cat (Oct 20, 2006)

Morning! 
Sho -  thanks v. much for all your advice - last cuppa for today then! Am I first this morning? Didn't mark any books last night just stayed on FF - does that make me an addict?? Think DH will leave if I sob through Robert Winston tonight!
Have a good day all!


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Morning scaredy and all you other lovely ladies

You even beat me on this morning Scaredy! I have got used to having the morning shift to myself but I am a bit later today as no injection this morning YAY!

NVH - hope those little embies are dong well  
Emma - are getting nervous or excited yet? when is actual defrost?
Haster - I really hope you have a better day today and that it was those embies snuggling in good and proper.  
Ali - you were up late last night! What were you doing?
Gill - you settled in yet? Done all the laundry etc?!  
Sho - i know tash was winding me up but I do feel guilty as I am pretty bad at personals! What delights have you in store for today?
WIldcat - you're brave meeting Sho and NVH together!     How's little kitty doing?
Forgive me if I have missed you out -      and lots of 
 and   to everyone else.

Is that good enough for you missy? Directing this at NVH!!!!!!!!!   

  

Minow x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning All  

Minow-Im fine thanks honey thaw is weds/thurs not sure   sooo busy this week as need to get loads done at home ie food shop before friday and have another acup session tomorrow night mixed emotions really which im sure everyone gets  hope your ok and looking forward to getting your eggs collected tomorrow 

Scaredycat-Yeap your an addict  

Cheesy-Good luck for ladies scan this morning   

Ali-Sorry the party was poo   why was that  

Nvh and hatster-Another day is here well done girls  

Hi to everyone else
Getting in the shower soon then off to work


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Ok, so quick questions before I head off for acu.

I have been weening myself off peppermint tea in preparation for 2ww and beyond. I am having lemon and ginger instead...is that ok?!
Also I am eating 1oz Brazil nuts a day (no hardship as I love them) but should I continue with this or not? 
Has anyone got a good list of 2ww foods and drinks?
Mx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Minow-Personally i wouldnt eat anything special like nuts etc, woking just told me to eat like i was pg so no liver,raw fish etc etc..im sure the tea will be fine   so i am eating as i normally do im not going to change a thing


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Morning all

Scaredy Cat - found this useful link yesterday when I was trying to find out what other test I needed:

http://www.fertilityplus.org/faq/hormonelevels.html

It explains what all the test are for and what 'normal values' are - but as it points out, all labs have their own 'nornal' values and these are just averages. Good luck x

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Reckon as a veggie I will stear clear of the liver,raw fish anyway! I'll have a look for things you can eat during preg. I reckon I eat just fine anyway and the nuts are normally part of my diet anyway but I'd hate to carry on with something I thought was fine but found out maybe wasn't. i tend to agree though that eat what you fancy is the best policy (although they have told me I must continue with my protein shake and I certainly don't ever fancy that! )
Gota go
Mx


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Morning girls

Ali - we live just up the road from Howards way opposite the park!! what a coinidence  

Cheesy - good luck for your scan  

Emma hope you get all your jobs done for friday and then you can put your feet up  

Minow - good luck for tommorow hun - hope you get lots of eggies - a lot of people say brazil nuts are good for impantation but i agree with Emma - a sensible healthy diet is the best thing. BTW - keep meaning to say this but your fur babies are just the cutest!!!

nvh - you awake yet? hope you've washed your fishy fingers..  

Still getting bad af cramps - they even woke me up last night but a bit easier this morning - tiny bit of spotting as well - can the cyclogest hold af in do you think? i'm scared to move now in case it all come flooding out   . was supposed to be going back to work tommorow but am going to see my gp later to ask her to sign me off another week.

Anyway have a good day everyone xx


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Morning ladies

thought below might help you all  I started a stinking cold last night, nose streaming, head pounding and hot and cold sweats, probably my punishment for taking two days off last week 

FSH & LH "normal" range tested between cd2-5...you need to be aware that different clinics may use varying measurements & ranges but this is what I was given and these figures show measurement in iu/l

(follicular stage) LH - range 1.9 - 12.5 iu/l
(follicular stage) FSH - range 2.5 - 10.2 iu/l

FSH levels to indicate ovarian reserve:
under 6 = Excellent 
6 - 9 = good 
9 - 10 = fair
10 - 13 = diminished
13+ = hard to stimulate

I also found these ranges which someone else was given, so as you can see, the different labs have used slightly different ranges but gives you a rough idea...

Follicular: FSH 2.8 - 14.4 LH 1.1 - 11.6
Midcycle: FSH 5.8 - 21 LH 17 - 77
Luteal: FSH 1.2 - 9.0 LH 0 - 14.7

There's more info on this website...

http://www.fertilityplus.org/faq/hormonelevels.html#female

love
cheesyb
xx

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Good morning!!

Scardey- you probably are an addict but as you'll soon discover we all are!! So don't worry about it. 

Hatster- the cyclogest is just progesterone which does keep your period away. It sounds as if the bleeding is less than yesterday which is good! So stay positive. If I were you I would get signed off for the next week as well. regardless of the  fact that the bleeding might be something or nothing, you will only drive yourself mad with worry at work, and its not worth that.

morning Minow- i can't believe someone has managed to get on here before you!!! not much planned today. I've put on a couple of pounds so no more cakes for a few days til its gone. just ironing and basic drudgery


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Morning all

Sho you will have to start having skinny lattes like me! no more full fat gingerbread for you!

Minow - just eat as you would normally, avoid anything that hasn't been pasteurised or raw met fish which isn't a problem for you anyway! make sure eggs are properly cooked as 1 in 450 has salmonella! other than that - fresh fruit (avoid pineapple as it can make the uterus contract), fresh veg and take a vit supplements like pregnacare - or folic acid at least - other than that - just behave like normal!

Hatster - sounds like a good idea to get more time off work, you don't want to worry yourself with added pressures, at least when you are home you can lie down when you feel you need to.  If it's just spotting this should be fine, progesterone doesn't always keep af away as everyone is different but it can. Take it easy.

Nvh - how are you today? 

Emma - better do your food shop today! weds is tomorrow! or use an online service and make someone else do the work!

I'm not doing much today. I have RAC on their way as my car has been sat on the drive for about 2 months without me using it - been driving DH's and the battery died this morning and it's beeping at me now cos the alarm isnt armed! other than that - They just called to say it will be another 90 mins wait - good job I don't need it!


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Good morning  

Emma- did you really say you missed me I couldnt see any posts when I had a quick look back! I bet those frosties are excited about coming home!   

Good luck with your scan today cheesy say hi to little cheese from me!  

NVH-    smoked salmon and scarmbled eggs for brekkie on a weekday   get you posh bird!   nice pic by the way bless those little embies!

Minow- I cant believe you are having EC tom  , when I went away Im sure you were just finishing af?   good luck poppit!

Wildcat- hope you are ok, I would wrestle your cats for the chicken skin!   when I was my jolly's i thought of you and Mr W, there were tons of lovely cats and really dinky grey & white kittens and they looked in good condition, because they hung around for ham and titbits after brekkie, I thought that you two would be like the piped pipers with them all lined up for 'ham time', I will send you a pic of my little fav  

Sho - you could join the salvation army if the urge to be a band gets to you, you would look class with a tamborine and a nice navy skirt doing the social clubs    

hatster- keep     

Ali- you crack me up with all your fancy dress parties and outfits, 'yeeee haaaaa ride em cowboy' you are the female Mr Ben  

Off to do a bit more ironing now and back to work tom


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hatster- yes Wildcat is right actually, I did intend to ad that progesterone doesn't keep it away for everyone. It did on my frozen but not on my fresh but I was on a smaller dose of cyclogest on my fresh. Its a smaller dose than you guys at Woking are on. Hammersmith give you a smaller dose and rely more on the corpus luteum left over from egg collection.

anyway, I digress. hope you're staying nice and positive


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Ladies, what happended in corrie last night, I was in and out of sleep with this shi&&t cold    and I love Monday night TV so much  

love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

thanks sho and wildcat - wil try and stay   - just read on the tww thread about someone with bad af cramps and bleeding and she just got a bfp!

Hi Gill - how do you like the weather here this morning


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Gill - you are so right about the kitties - we would be - when we went to Jamaica there were several cats that hung around the resort, you saw they a lot at night, as it was all inclusive there was a midnight buffet so we would go and eat ourselves, then take a huge plate of bacon, ham, cheese and other lovley nibbles for the mogs back to the room - and on the way back drop bits of it all over the place - it was all gone the next day so you know the cats got it! some of them you could feed as they were quite bold! they must have thought it was xmas! 

Oh emma did miss you btw - I remember her post!

Hatster - see - it can happen!


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

wildcat - we are the same on holiday with the pussy cats - i remember once the were getting smoked salmon, parma ham- the lot!! - always want to take them home as well. My mum and dad are the same - they had a villa in spain last year and were feeding a mummy with 4  thin scraggy looking kittens - they were looking into bringing them home but found a lovely rescue place where they were found homes!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ola

Just got into the office

Gill-Yeah i did i said it sunday and on the last thread last week sometime  
Pmsl at you saying you would wrestle wildcats cats   i can see it now  

Hatster-I agree take the next week off honey and hopefully a bfp will follow  

Wildcat-Going food shopping thurs night me and d/f going online is ok but tried it before and sometimes if they havent got what you want they get you an alternative which sometimes is useless  

Cheesy-Have you gone for your scan yet   good luck  

Sho-Get your back into that ironing


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

hatster  - awwww so cute, I'm such a sucker for cats, we had 6 a few years ago! I love them all - sadly the road we lived on was not kind - one of the reasons we moved! 

Gill - Squeaker has very sharp claws and adores chicken, so come armed with some gloves!

Emma - I've never done the online thing, not sure why - I think perhaps I do like supermarkets - just a bit! Mmmmmmm fooooooood.


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

poor me! I thought I had escaped delly belly but i have the most awful upset tummy and cramps and ive just been violently









Still better out than in  I have taken some stuff and feel a bit better already!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Morning all

Thanks for asking how I am.....you know who you are   

Minow - a big gold star for your personals post this morning - well done    I am eating about 3/4 brazil nuts a day but I always liked munching on a nut or two anyway, esp the salty ones       now i'm just sticking to the plain stuff.

Emma - hope you get all those jobs done, i'm sure you will.  Fishy fingers are gone thanks   I agree with doing the shop on line, they always send you stupid alternatives    plus its much more fun to go to the supermarket at this time of year 

Haster - glad that the spotting and cramps have died down and you managed to find a post which ended in a bfp...see anything goes on this damn 2ww!

Gill - Ironing eh....how very very boring    what you doing on here then!   

Cheesy - nothing really happened in corrie, in fact I can't even bloody remember now   Oh yeh, cilla announced to her daughter she had skin cancer, baldwins partner knows about his tragedy and told him to take as much time off as he likes, B*tch face who is going out with charlie is still playing tricks and getting claire to believe that charlie is being a bulley (sp)...hmm think that was it!

Wildcat - surprised you're not shopping today    

Sho - I'll be keeping my eye on you on Friday making sure nothing to fattening passes your lips!  

karen - hows things going at home  

Well last night I thought I was getting little tiny weeny pains in my womb area, almost like a stitch or someone sticking a pin in me, can't really explain it really, or could I be imagining it cause my mind is so focused on that area at the moment     then this morning whilst doing a no. 2 I had some kind shooting pains in my stomach which normally comes before af    I've started inspecting toilet paper too    so as you can see, the madness is really sinking in now  

Gill - oh dear thats not good, but atleast you might loose some of that holiday weight eh, not that i'm saying you are fat or anything


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Nvh-PMSL   Poor gill is ill   your going nuts on this 2ww arent you  stay focused honey and get yourself out of the house as tomorrow is the half way mark  

Gill-So sorry your ill honey, mine you i had the poohs yesterday and horrible cramps and thats without the cyclogest   im sure i will be on the toilet every hour again once they start tonight  

Wildcat-I hate shopping i really do im such a lazy mare but im going to stock up on loads of goodies   d/f has his xmas meal friday night so just me a load of mags and the jungle i cant wait!!! then he is off out with his mates saturday night so a lovely peaceful weekend for moi


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Morning ladies

Gill - poor you, as you said better out than in though!!

Emma - are you part time or something - fancy rolling into the office at 1030!!

hatster/wildcat - i'm the same with cats - there was a cute kitten in antigua who used to chase the crabs round the beach at night. bless !!

Hatster - stay positive      

Minow - good luck for EC tomorrow      

Tash - full recipe for those fishcakes please - they sound lovely!! Hope you are doing OK today   
Cheesy - plenty of hot lemon and honey for you and stay warm  
Ali - how ya doing cowgirl?? Yeeehhaaaaa
Scaredycat - hello, long time no see!!

  everyone else.xxx


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Nvh- how very very dare you!   I thought that too I have to admit, you cant beat a good bug or trauma on the lead up to crimbo to help shift a few lb's, Ive lost 4lb's since my jolly's (not that it shows ) I dont eat half as much and swim and walk tons so all in all RESULT! I feel ok now anyhow!
Keep      its so horrid this awful 2ww its like russian roulette! but I have a good feeling    

Oh yeah whats with these fishcakes everyone is banging on about Delia?  

I so wouldnt want to shop online I like to choose my own vegetables thankyou very much! 

hi fingers 

Emma- you went to work late matey?

another question what on earth has happened in enders, I know Pauline is ill but who burnt the house down and why is Martin being so secretative?


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Gill - I made some fish cakes yesterday and been trying to find a recipe for ages that didn't involve potatoes or bread crumbs, made them last night and they were lovely!
Eastenders - pauline is being a sour old women    she over heard that sonia and martin was back together and didn't like it, then her cig fell on the floor whilst she was upstairs hence the house burning down.  Now she says she has cancer, but we don't know if its a lie to split up mark and sonia.

Kerry - I just mixed some cod, spring onions, chilli, egg, black pepper and salt into a food processor and then added some fish sauce to it afterwards, then make the cakes and fried them in sunflower oil.  There were a little wet so had to pat them with a tiny bit of flour.  The recipe mainly came from a link Kate sent me...thanks kate! 

Emma - sounds like you have a peaceful weekend ahead for you and dolly mixtures! Speaking of which, I have managed to read my mags yet    just looked at the pictures


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Yeah tash - fishcake recipie please! I'm not going to be the only recipie poster on here!! I've never made fishcakes so I'd like to know how!

Don't worry Emma, we are dragging nvh out of her stinky pit on Friday for a coffee at starbucks - anyone else is welcome to join us if you are in the camberly area - it's not exclusive! lol

ALi has gone all quiet again - I'm wondering what her next outfit will be. I think I should get her over here and I'll dress her up as a dominatrix - thigh high boots, tight corset, whip... I have a large selection of clothing here!! heh heh

Cheesy - how was the scan?

Gill









I think Pauline in Eastenders is lying - if she had a tumour then she'd still be in hospital having tests - no-one is smart enough to ask this though! Sour old cow.!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Wildcat - recipe in my below post to kerry.  For you guys that can eat carbs  you would just add some mash potatoes to the mix, leave out the spring onions and add parsley instead. You wouldn't need the flour for the moisture either as the potato would soak up most of it.  Most people use a mixture of salmon and cod, but I just used cod.  They are really easy and so quick, esp if you have a food processor.  I would mix the mash potato in afterwards though.  Hope that makes sense!
I hate Pauline


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

I'm back  

thanks for the update Tash  

Gill - sorry you got the   &    but glad to hear you had a fab time  

Scan was cool altho git head decided he'd go off whilst I was having it to look at some floorboards   anyway she is still head down, thank god, weights just under 5lb already   last scan at 36 weeks but its shut over xmas so hopefully last scan 2nd Jan (I'll be on mat leave   ) and then Feotal assesment afterwards at wexham for birth/labour plan   Still cant see her face cause her head is right down but she gave me a foot show  
oh and they think the last measurements were duff as her legs are back on track     

plus I can take lemsip and decongestant so hopefully can shift this ars* of a cold soon    

love to all
cheesyb
xx


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Ooo thanks for the update tash, go and read your mags and put your feet up  could you not use root veg instead of pots in your fishcakes?

wildcat- sqeaker better watch his furry little back!    next time you do Roast chicken for dinner!  

Emma lucky you I would love a evening on my jack Im sooo jealous   

We bought some fantastic tangines & spices in Morocco Im looking forward to trying them out on saturday, I bartered like a demon and got them for 180 dirams for the pair about £12! the souke market was an experience we went on saturday which is when the locals go, there were mountains of tomatoes, oranges, beans, mint, spices etc etc the smell was amazing!!  and on one stall there was massive potato mountain and right in the middle a tiny little Moroccan boy about 18mths old with massive brown eyes just sat there eating an orange whilst his dad sold his potatoes, bought a tear to my eye   

Wicked news cheesy, hope your cold shifts


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Nvh - got it! you posted that just before me! sounds yummy

Gill - squeaker is our little girl cat - lovley most of the time but nasty sharp claws!

Cheesy - great news about the scan. I can't believe your SH (**** hubby not dear hubby!) left you during a scan! MrW is more glued to the scans than me and insists on telling everyone what he saw! Looking at floorboards is not nealry as interesting as seeing your unborn child on a screen - what is wrong with him??


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Poor old bitter twisted Pauline   she does pop her clogs at Christmas though! that will be cheery wont it! 

Wildcat she better watch her furry little butt then! 

Cheesy- whats git head playing at?   you need to have a serious word in his ear me thinks!


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

I know   dont worry I'll embarass him at antenatal later


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Cheesy-Good to hear the scan went well mate so happy for you.....im going   your d/h 

Nvh-Fish cakes sound yummy  

Gill-You should be in sales hun after all the bartering  

Wildcat-Your not going to have ginger lattes by any chance


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Cheesy - how exciting to see her again.  You do make me laugh with your descriptions of your dh   although in this it was quite deserved!!  

Gill - hope you feel better soon 

NVH we're getting on really well at the moment and I feel quite positive about things but maybe we're just both on our best behaviour at the moment.  Just going to see how things go over the next few weeks.  Thanks for asking and hope you are okay xx


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Emma - urm yeah probably  - although Sho will be having a SKINNY one! We will probably have a muffin too! 

Gill - yeah I heard Pauline goes at xmas - be glad really - she annoys me sooooooo much!   

Cheesy - yeah go girl - get your revenge!

Karen - hope things stay on a good track for you.


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

dont worry he wont get away with it   very surprised cause first one he hasnt come to   although I have to say he is doing my head in keep getting me to do the exercises and breathing for labour, he took it soooo seriously last week and was getting frustrated with me giggling  , tonight should be a laugh  

Karen - glad to hear things have improved honey    

so all this fish talk have the cakes actually been made yet


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Cheesy - glad you scan went well and everything in on track.  Wow 5lbs already    Ask for dh    what a f*cking liberty  

Gill - sounds like you got some good bargains...this country has a lack of fresh markets like that! I'd love to shop like that, at least you know everything is nice and fresh.
I don't think you can use root veg hun, you need something quite bland really.  They were fine the way they were.  Am gonna start experimenting with them I think.

Wildcat - loving the smiley

Karen - glad everything is going well with you and dh  

I see eastenders is going to be its usual cheery self this xmas again  

Emma - I was really surprised about the fish cakes, was expecting them to taste poo!  even dh was surprised. Got left over lasagne with salad tonight


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Gill-What about sweet potato mmmmm that would be nice in the fish cakes...bought some tuna fish cakes the other day they were yum...

Nvh-Please pm me the recipe for fish cakes please


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

fishcakes!! fishcakes!! fishcakes!!  I hope your not going to experiement with them in a sexual manner! 

Em's you can use canned tuna or salmon for quickness, I have a few nice cakes of the fish variety recipes, ill send them to you  

Cheesy- you should be really dramatic at the 'puff pant' classes and show him up! my mate's dh showed her up big style at their 1st one she said it was full of ott yummy mummies and mart introduced them like this "Hi im martin I have 2 dd from a previous relationship and this is Jane and this bump is the result of willy dipping at my age!" she said some people actually gasped, I thought it was    

Hi karen is friends reunited still busy, i havent been on their for ages, it depressed it cos  everyone had children except me!


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

All this talk of fish cakes is not good for teh veggie you know!  
Mx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Gill-Ohhhh yeah thanks hun  
Minow-You could have bean cakes with lentils,kidney beans and chick peas mmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

bean cakes      can you imagine the smell of the poopy drops


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

pmsl i bet minow does a mean pooh


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

hi there

nvh - great to hear you enjoy munching on nuts ! loving your symptoms much better than mine 
glad the fishy cakes were good - can you pm me the recepie too pleeease?  

Gill - sorry you are feeling crap - hope you feel better soon

Cheesy - great news about the scan  

Kaen - glad things are going well with you and dh at the moment - long may it continue

just got back from gp - she was lovely and signed me off for 2 weeks!!  she was telling me her daughter has just got pg after ttc for 2 years and she rings her every day cos she feels like af is coming!!! made me feel better

pmsl bout Minow - my friends a veggie and once she farted and a kidney bean shot out


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hatster-Blimey your jammy   pmsl at your veggie friend


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

ewww gross, kidney bean from her ar*e  , my best mate is a veggie and her pooh stinks  , not that I go round sniffing it out  

Hatster - well done on getting signed off for 2 weeks, wish I'd have done it if I could  

love to all
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

i couldnt believe it either Emma - i asked for a week and she said no i think you need at least 2!!! plenty of time for xmas shopping now


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Dont lie cheesy bet you have a good old sniff when she goes


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)




----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

My Poo is absolutely fine. The only reason it would stink is if your diet is not good or you don't digest your food properly (ie eat too quickly, don't chew it and drink water at the same time) I do not go round producing terrible smells (anymore than anyone else occasionally   ) and have certainly never had a kidney bean exit that orriface intact!
The worst toilet smells I have ever come across came from a flat mate when I was a student. His diet was basically pretty much all red meat (no veggies or fruit for him) and my goodness It was not safe to be around him. Actually his wee smelt terrible too...An early grave for him I would reckon unless he sorted himself out.
Anway...enough about poo...mine or others...it's lunch time!   
Mx


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

at kidney bean poo  

Emma    minow doing a mean poo   oops sorry minow  

haster - great news hun, wow 2 more weeks off! you go girl!    will pm you the recipe too, but there are lots of nicer ones i'm sure if you google it.

Cheesy - we know you have a fettish for smelly poo's and bum burps  

Speaking of which, these bum bullets are evil in the smell department


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

fancy metballs again for lunch Emma?


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Hatster that is so funny i pmsl      did it really shoot out  ! how embarrassing I dont want to be a veggie if all your dinners fall out your bum!  

Come on Minow please share! tell the truth I bet your like one of those little novelty reindeers at christmas you know the one's with little sweeties in that pop out their bums!  

NVH what do you mean the bum bullets dont smell you freak!! its youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

we grow our own veggies and in the summer were eating loadsa beetroot - purple turds with that i can tell you 

thanks nvh x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Gill-pmsl   poor minow love you really  

No meatballs today for me hatster did a wicked lasagne last night tonight i may do a roast chicken  

and tomorrow fish cakes it is...gill and nvh pm's me some lovely recipes  

Hatster-Beetroot bum bet you think its a giant pile coming out


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

No way gill - its the bum bullets that make you smell! maybe you couldn't tell the difference cause you smell bad anyway    

Emma - i reckon you plan your weekly menu around what everyone else cooks on here  

Beetroot bum


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Nvh-I do its great getting ideas off you lot


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

mmm I think oven chips, southern fried chicken and salad for me tonight as wont be home till 8pm, plus I love chips   x classy bird me, oh and I meant to say if you guys are planning a meet up late december or early Jan when I am on mat leave, I'd love to come and see you all, I can arrange it a day when I get "a car" but I appreciate might not be convenient for all you ladies partying through xmas and new year   

love
cheesyb
xx

p.s where's Deb's these days and the other frequent ladies


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Cheesy - do you think you'll be able to move by then   I'd love to meet ya though    we'd have a right laugh.

Emma - well at least it saves you having to think about what to cook...

Minow - ignore this lot, you know they all have a poo fettish


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Cheesy-I would love to meet up with you...whats this then are we all of a sudden good enough for you to meet    

Not sure where debs and kate etc are..i know bendy pops on when she can when she gets home


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Emma enjoy your fishcakes!    

Tash- have they given you an upset tum then? they did'nt make me smell but thats proberly cos I dont! you revolting madam!  I bet its cos you stuffing your face with rich food like smoked salmon for brekkie!

Cheesy Id love to meet you toooooo 

Minow sorry for insulting you


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

hurumph!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Gill - no they don't really give me a runny tum, but they make me a bit windy and that horrible waxy stuff comes out when I sometimes go for a wee    
Me smell, no dear, me dear, who dear, what dear....how very very dare you   

Minow - we love you even if your poo smells      I don't think anyone can beat cheesy in the poo department actually.


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

no   its just difficult with only one car between us and partner working shifts, its a rare'ity I get the car for longer than a trip to tesco's or the swimming pool to myself but once on mat leave, I can arrange to take him to work if ness and then keep the car for the day. Oh good point, I forgot, I was told not to drive after 38 weeks which is the first week in Jan, so maybe not good then  , perhaps when I go to Woking in Feb time, you should all be preggers by then anyway     

Tash   BOFF'EEERD Oh and my nose runs more than my ar*e atm and Emma it wasnt piles    , no grapes hanging from my pooper hole


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Cheeesy - don't you mean 'bovverred'


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

yeah I do, your such an expert tash


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

why thank you cheesy.....more like a telly addict!


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

nvh - just a quick question - do you take one bum bullet at night and one in the am?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Cheesy-What was it then you being getting jiggy up the bottom


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Haster - yes I do, we've been told to by nuffield.  It doesn't really make sense trying to poke two up there at the same time


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

thanx - i've been shoving 2 up there at night - QM told me to but changing to your way - makes more sense to spread it out!

  - is that the way you like it Emma?!!


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Anal sex is an ABSOLUTE NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO AREA     Thats for things coming out not going in


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

never fancied it myself either cheesy - no way is anyone going near my rusty sheriffs badge


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Right then...am off for a shower. Gosh its early for me today 
Have decided to go out tomorrow to finish off dh's christmas stocking.

Yuk bum love is


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

give your brown star a good wash nvh


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

My back door has the best security system in the world


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

go on cheesy - tell us


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

PMSL at you lot - what with kidney farts, smelly poo and now anal sex (again) - I guess you must be bored today!!









I found another cool smilie!










Oh - my house is still ok for a get together one evening - any time is OK as I'm a saddo with no life so I can get Sho over here to help me do some munchies - perhaps we could have our own xmas party - before xmas ??


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hatster not me hun as i am prone to the botty grapes  

Nvh-You stinky mare i bet you still smell fishy  

Wildcat-They have got gutter mouths this lot


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Can't believe you are back onto the subject of bottom functions again - you're all obsessed!! I reckon you are all bum bandits secretly!! 

Yay - Woking Girls Xmas Party round the wildcats!!


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Who stole my spanking smily??  I bed the mods removed it! lol  It wasn't that bad! 

Emma - yeah you are right!


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

bums are strictly for sitting on and pooing from! or in Minows case target shooting using kidney beans


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

pmsl   target practice


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Changing the subject completely I just spoke to the butcher about ordering my turkey and a 12lb one to feed 10 adults he said will cost £25-30 is that good?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Gill-Not sure honey   sounds it though when you think what you would pay for a chicken for yourself and d/h and times it by 10


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Gill - For a fresh one I think that is ok - I usually pay about £10-15 for a fresh one from tesco but I couldn't tell you the weight - I just get one that looks about right!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

i hope its plucked and has its head and feet taken off when you get it for that price


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Oh Emma dont   if it had its head on ill freak, I will shop around a bit I think!

Who's doing christmas dinner this year then come on hands up who else has MUG across their foreheads?   I love putting a CD on, doing the sprouts with a nice glass of wine on christmas eve theres nothing nicer and I have to be alone!


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Thank you Wildcat, Cheesy , NVH and Hatster - eil lkeep you updated on how things are going!

Good news about getting another 2 weeks off Hatster - I hope my GP is understandiing too.

Gill - yep, still going well. I have to admit I hate reading about everyone's broods of kids.  It was okay until a few years ago because most were still single but now.....  

Still it will be our turn soon


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Gill-I wish you were my mum   i think you will be great   especially making me crimbo dinner


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Gill, that price is about right honey   I much prefer fresh to supermarket ones


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

cheesy-have you been to lunch yet


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

yeah back thanks, just had a wonder around the shops


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

I'm so bored I'm playing games in the FF arcade!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Well if you like wildcat you can do some cold calling on the phone for me and make me some appts


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Ahh poor wildcat   come and do my ironing if you like, its only a little mound now! 

Em's cold calling, isnt that soul destroying do people hang up on you all the time!

I havent eaten anything today after my puking session this morning and Ive just made the fatal mistake of sorting out the Christmas lunch shopping list and sorting out the recipes so I can do little bits in advance now I am starving?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Poor gill  

No they dont put the phone down, i am very charming    you get some grumpy sods but a lot of the time your dealing with men


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

when people call me trying to sell stuff I always say "she's not here can i take a message"  what are you selling anyway pegs and lucky heather


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

I've got a HHHHHHHHHHUUUUUUUUUGGGGGGGGGGEEEEEEEEEEEE pile of ironing at home that you can do Wildcat!!! 

Gill - that's fatal, have some toast or something plain otherwise you might be tempted to binge later!! Xmas was meant to be at mine this year but is now at my parents. I quite enjoy hosting Christmas but only if I have time off work beforehand to prepare!

Hatster - glad doc has signed you off for 2 weeks     


Emma- I'd put the phone down on you - cold calling drives me mad


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

no gill im not   

I ring up companies i dont ring peoples houses  

I work for a parcel carrier so try to gain peoples parcel business mail order companies etc etc, comes in useful as get all sorts of goodies got a massive bag of jelly bean factory sweets the other week still have got some at home  
beauty products,hair products loads of stuff


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Handy to know you then Emma!!


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

no Emma goes round houses during the day asking if they want their drive tarmacked (sp)     and waving heather saying "be lucky"


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

pmsl ....listen cheesy your the pikey not me


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Cmon ladies - I don't do my own ironing, so there is no way I'd do someone elses!!! 

Emma, I bet you talk all sexy down the phone to them! Men are so gullible when they get a sexy voice.  I hate cold callers - I am on the telephone pref list now so I feel I have the absolute right to be rude to them for not checking their database properly!


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

I emphasize with cold callers, I used to do it, but I dont emphasize with STUPID ones who read from a script and dont listen, its so ovbious and when you say "what are you selling" and they say nothing    mobile phone companies are the worst


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

i must admit i hate cold callers too im so rude to them and when they come to the door marlon cringes as im so rude


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

I had a caller come to the house the other day - one of those prisoners (yes he admited he was just out of prison!) who was selling tea towels or something - I had been crying due to the bleeding last week and so I just burst into tears and said it's a bad time - it got rid of him so fast!


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

OOooo freebies lucky you  

Fingers I have a piece of dry toast with marmite and a cuppa, so Im good now!  how are my godcats?

Im bored too I wanted to watch Prof W frostie programme but the poxy on demand is down on our ntl, gutted! was it good?  

I hate cold callers and what makes me really mad is when I hear dh ask "can I ask who's calling please?" like its a friend or something and then the plonker hands me the phone with a silly sorry face on when im cooking tea  

Nice one Cheesy! and maybe at the weekends she goes out shouting " Rag & Bone!!"


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

you do make me laugh Gill


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Gill  

Gill-I have ntl too, the thing i hate about it is the on demand channel only shows a selection of programes like eastenders etc..its not as good as sky plus   

Wilcat-Yeah men dont like to see a lady   

Cheesy-Good luck with antenatal class  

Night ladies im off home now to cook some roast chicken for the lordship and myself and tomorrow its fishy finger fishcakes  

Have a good evening and robert winston is on tonight....


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

oh I didnt know he was on, best tape that   whats the subject tonight, best check my usual TV guide   looks like its ICSI and sperm retrieval


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Emma, enjoy the chick'can  

Debs - just seen its Charlie's anni today, thinking of you   

love to all
cheesyb
xx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

I'm not rude to cold callers - I just say no thanks and put the phone down if they carry on gabbing on.

I had one of those prisoner guys round the other night and was scared into buying some computer screen wipes!! 

Gill - glad you've eaten. Your godcats are good thanks - they got a bit fed up of me being a miserable moo after tx was abandoned and didn't want cuddles but are coming around now (only coz I feed them!!) They woke me up at 3 o clock this morning having a fight (playfight) - Fingers was not a happy bunny!!

Prof Winston last week was called 'Ice babies' and followed several couples where the woman had cancer and froze eggs - thought provoking but I personally thought the first programme on PGS was more informative.

Debs - thinking of you


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

I'm back....decided to wrap some presents cause you lot were talking shi*te...literally  

Speaking of wrapping pressies, now I was sitting with my legs crossed bending as I wrapped pressies, do you think I would have harmed my embies    I know stupid 2ww question but i have to ask to put my mind at rest.

Emma - rang and bone    freebies eh...bet thats how you managed to sort our xmas pressies  

Gill - I think that sounds right for a fresh bird!  I'm going to mummys for dinner but I also put my christmas cd on on xmas eve and prepare all lovely eaties for me and dh.  We have bucks fizz xmas morning with fresh bread, scrambled egg and the best smoked salmon and unwrap our pressies.  Then we get ready to go to mums! But i'm cooking the turkey this year...i love the smell of it cooking! 

Wildcat - yayyyy party round yours! 

Looking forward to Winston tonight cause if this doesn't work dh will have to have that  

Just cut up some chips to boil ready for dh when he gets home.

By the way, I hate cold callers too   who doesn't! I had anglian bloody windows on the phone, the caller didn't even know we had windows fitted by them two years ago


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Gill - forgot to say, I ended up watching winston last week and it was about FET's    actually it was quite good, but did make me a bit nervous about the overnight wait


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

My Dad taped it for me so I will have to wait till I pop over there   ill watch IACGGOOH tonight and prof W another time!

Tash you know the answer to your question silly billy!  but I know what you mean I had a bad cough just after ET and held my tummy each time I coughed like it helped!   

Enjoy your chicken Gypsy Rose Emma   I thought gypo's ate hedgehog pie?  

Fingers 3am I would have been livid, I suppose it will get you used to interupted sleep for when your bundle arrives 


Deb's   thinking of you poppit!

The christmas menu is done and the bird ordered, now I feel a little festive!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Whats on the menu then gill  

I know I know the answer but it just helps to hear it from other people! stupid I know    I know I can't squash them but then I think if beannie(s) are trying to embed and I keep bending etc then it might throw them off my lining


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Was waiting for DH to go to sleep last night so i could sneak on, he keeps moaning that i am always on here, " me dear, no dear....am i bovered, what a fu......ng liberty etc etc"
Emma and Minow.....sending you lots of love, hugs kissess and    for tomorrow
Wildcats...may take you up on the offer of dressing up clothes, next dress up night is a Casino night with two of the schools i work in, probably a little black number and lots of sparkle.
Hatser...i know a couple of people who live opposite the park, how long have you lived there. They live at either end, Mr Aries and Mrs Oliver.
NVH.....   
Emma...we usually have such a laugh at the pub we go to in Richmond but they had a poo band, none of the regulars were there and there were two fights    Cost us £26 for a cab there and back.
Well have to shoot am off tto a  Phychic fair with a friend, she is gonna have a reading done and i will be observing only.....too much of a scaredy.
Love ya all xxxxxxx


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Ahh bless your cottons  its mad how our minds can make up such strange ideas! 

Right ready................ I assume you mean for christmas dinner not tonight?

_Spiced Bramley, Parsnip & Chesnut Soup

*
Roast Turkey with a Red Wine Baste
Sausage Sage & Onion Stuffing
Apricot, bacon & sausage skewers
Roast Potatoes
Caramelised Carrots & Onions
Brussel sprouts with chestnut bacon butter
Parsnips with honey & mustard glaze

*
Christmas Pudding
Shortbread toffee crumble ice cream bars

*
Mince pies & coffee​_


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Yum Gill - can me and your godcats come for Xmas please!!!!


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Hi all

Just a quicky to let you know I'm still alive. Thanks for the  - feeling very emotional today (nothing new there then!)

I've not read the hundreds of posts since friday  but hope everyone is ok 

Deb


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Gill - that menu is making my mouth water...It all sounds delicous.  Are you making from scratch or buying 'here's one I made earlier'  

hi debs...not surprised you are feeling emotional! 

Hi and Bye ali....thanks for popping by


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Deb's have another   look after each other    

NVH- " what dear....me dear..... cheat dear..... how very.. very.. .dare you" the only thing I wont be doing is grinding the coffee beans   

No seriously Mum is making the gross crimbo Pudding yuk I hate it! and I will buy the mince pies but apart from that its all from scratch, that ice cream pud is the muts nuts, my nephews would cry if I didnt make it!  good old BBC good food mag, you cant beat it   Dh gets me a subscription every year bless!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

pm me the recipe for it please darling lovely beautiful person    
It all sounds very very delicous...my we have some delia's on this thread.

Off to fry chips now...


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Gill- i was nice to your earlier if you would kindly check a few pages back saying i wish you were my mum and now your being horrible  

Deb-stay strong for your little one you have to think of him/her


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Emma I am truely deeply sorry from the bottom of my heart     mind your fingers on the prickles spikey little buggers hedgehogs!!   

How do you add attachments in the ff mail, I cant do it     Tash send me your email address and I will send pudding recipe to you


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Gill   not sure how to add attachment ...just email it to her


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hello- just popping in to say hello

i haven't done much today realy, a bit of house work and then this afternoon went for a wander round Reading and got some xmas cards. So that's it I'm done

I don't mind helping out with a bit food Wildcat.

On that subject I'll have you know its my weakness for all thigns carb that has caused this weight gain and not the amount that I eat!!  there is no hope of me meeting you guys on Friday and not having a muffin so I'll just compensate for it the rest of the day 

tonights winston programme is indeed about the impact of IVF on men, so ICSI and all that so it should be good.

Minow- good luck for tomorrow. Do let us know ASAP how it goes.

NVH- I see you are stil driving yourself up the wall 

Hi to everyone else xx


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Sho - then you will have to follow my lead and go for a skinny one - the raspberry and peach muffin is low fat and delicious - at least its a few calories less so you don't have to feel 'quite' so bad!! 

Gill and Emma "fight fight fight fight"


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Will you two stop talking about starbucks im jealous    


Minow good luck for your egg collection


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Thanks girls for your good wishes for tomorrow. I have to admit I am nervous, I don't like the thing in your hand for the anisthetic....pathetic eh?! At least I am first....7.30am so not too much time hanging around.
Gona have luvely diner that DH is cooking then shower and early night...not been getting much sleep so will have a good book by the bed in case.
Will try and get on to let you know how it goes but it's gona be fine coz this is the one girls!     

Hope you all have good days tomorrow and NVH, I really hope I'm excused the personals for tomorrow!   I'll just send you all extra   and  now instead!

Mx


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Minow - I'll be up at 7.30 tomorrow so I'll be thinking of you hun - you don't have to do personals but you do have to let us know how it went!!!

Emma - are you in tomorrow too?? if so good luck to you too!

Hugs for you both









When is Bendy in??


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

DOH







- Emma I looked at your ticker! and I see that it's 3 days till you meet your   are they being thawed tomorrow? I remember you saying something the other day about it being weds or thurs.


----------



## i wish (Apr 17, 2006)

Evening Ladies,

All watching Pauline - the liarQQ    

How r u all?

A big thank u for all your congrats, much appreciated, still in shock!!

Minow- hope all goes well with e/c tomorrow, thinking about u.    

Emma - it is defrost time tomorrow?    

Nvh- how r u, nearly half way through, keep positive.    

Haster - how r doing? getting lots of rest?     

Gill - sorry to hear that u r not well, take care.  

Cheesy - glad scan went well     

Wildcat - how r u doing? has the bleeding stopped completely?  

Charlies -mum- soory u r felling emotional  

Hi to everyone else  

Take Care all xx


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

popped in real quick to say good luck to Minow for tomorrow (grit your teeth through the needle in the back of the hand, after that it'll be a breeze)

Emma - good luck for the rest of the week (whatever day frostieday is)

NVH - gone mad with the waiting yet Wait till Friday, I've seen wildcat and Sho in action, it's like chat fight at the ok tea rooms (well OK, Starbucks but you get the idea...)

Hi to everyone else

[me=MrWildcat]heads for the sofa with laptop to carry on working ...[/me]


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

I wish - no sadly the bleeding is still here - it's been a week now







I wish it would just go away and leave me alone! The only good thing is its dark brown and not fresh red, which is less worrying.

How are you doing? It takes a while to sink in - I didn't believe it until after my 12 week scan!


----------



## i wish (Apr 17, 2006)

I'm sorry, what a pain in the   but as u said at least it's not fresh blood.

I'm fine, just wished I hadn't read the other thread about people having their first scans. Makes me scared, thinking that maybe I should of had a blood test done. Nothing i can do but wait.......again. u were right this 2ww could b worse!!!!!


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Just popping on to wish you all goodnight, I suppose I should spend some time with DH  

Minow thinking of you tom! good luck poppit!     

Emma- make friends 

Bye bye   I have to go to my horrid job tommorrow I dont like it


----------



## scaredy cat (Oct 20, 2006)

Hello ladies!

Karen & Cheesy - thank you for all the info about hormone levels! Feeling saner about it now - will just go for appointment & see what he says.  Cheesy - glad scan was good

Karen - pleased to hear things better with you

Myra - was thinking about what you said about your sisters, my friend and I were both ttc and since I mentioned I was going for tx she hasn't said a thing more! Weird?

Sho - thank you again for your advice last night - only had 2 brews today! Hope all well with you

Minow - good luck for tomorrow   

NVH & Hatster -     

Emma - thinking of you and your snow babies for Weds or Thurs   

Debs -    

Mrs W -   

Hello to Bali, Ali Pali, Gill and anyone else I've missed!

Love Scaredy


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

I wish - you can still have blood tests done for hcg as you are still early days - it does help put your mind at rest. If you can't afford the £22 woking fee or they can't fit you in then your GP can also do this for you, but it will take a little longer to get the results! Just as long as you do them 2 days apart - it will keep you sane during this next painful 2ww! 

Hi Scaredy!

nite nite Gill - I'm off to bed myself now as I've got more cramps this evening and I can't get comfortable  

Minow - I hope you are tucked up already as you have a big day tomorrow!


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Evening girls

I know that you have all gone now, but just got in from work, thought i would say hi, before i head off for my bath

Minow, good luck tomorrow, will be thinking of you    

Emma, good luck also, not sure if your little dolly mixtures are being thawed tomorrow or Thursday  

Wildcat, sorry to hear that the dreaded bleeding is still there, i hope that it goes away soon and you can relax and enjoy being pg  

Nvh, how ya doing hun, hope you are still relaxing and not worrying to much  

Gill, you make me laugh   

Debs, hope you are ok  

Hello to Ali, I wish, Scaredy, Sho, Cheesy, Fingers and anyone else i have forget, i am tired after all


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Minow-Dont worry about the personals like wildcat says just let us know how you got on   

Iwish-I agree with wildcat go and get the hcg taken its worth it and takes a lot of worry away  

Gill-Ok i will be your friend   how come you dont like your job, you didnt say that before are they being horrible to you if they are i will go and sort them out for you    we love you  

Myra-Hi ya hope your ok  

MrW-Thanks  

Well i have to call woking tomorrow afternoon so i can get my time of e/t and also book my acup   think they are defrosting them tomorrow or thurs will call them tomorrow to check  

Night everyone


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

Just wanted to pop on and say a few quick hellos and send some 

*Minow* - Thinking of you tomorrow. Hope it all goes well.  

*Karen* - Glad things are a bit better for you at the moment, hope you and DH can have a lovely Christmas and feel ready to face things in Jan. 

*Gill* - Poor you. Get better soon. xx

*NVH and Hatster * - Sending you loads of   

*Emma* - Everything crossed for your precious little frosties. 

There is so much going on here at the moment, let's hope that means lots of BFPs all coming very soon!

Watched that Robert Winston prog tonight. Quite enjoyed it altho got all  and DH is away all week so no hugs til Fri! Watching it all just makes me think about how a lot of it just seems down to luck, obviously you can do all you can to improve chances but then it is down to nature. Frustrating tho! 

Hello to everyone, have a good week ahead. xx


----------



## sarah38 (Jun 14, 2006)

I'm sorry I've not been around for days - I've been catching up on work and doing all my personal training stuff which is making my days really busy. 

I'm feeling a bit wobbly and had no-one other than DH to wake up at this time of the morning so I thought I'd share this with you all first. I'm a week or so late which I've put down to the exercise and the IUI cycle drugs and I haven't lost any weight for 2 weeks despite fairly full on gym stuff. Anyway I've just done a pregnancy test and its a BFP!  I had a massive AF after my IUI cycle so I didn't bother testing and I was hoping for 2 long cycles so that I could start a flare protocol after christmas so I hadn't thought abou the delay or lack of symproms of AF all week. 

I now have to go off to work with questions flying round my head about what the hells going on and trying not to get my hopes up too much about this. I've only done one test so far so doubtless I'll be doing the traditional 4 or 5 over the rest of the day!

Sarah xxx


----------



## sarah38 (Jun 14, 2006)

ps I'm working all day again so apologies if I've posted and run, I'll catch up later

Sarah xxx


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Morning All

Minow hun - thinking of you, by now you will be in Theatre getting those juicy eggs sucked out! 

I'm off to Guildford this morning with MrW (he has a day off) then this afternoon we have a consultant appointment at Frimley - it is the follow up to last weeks scan as they couldn't get me in on the same day! Gotta love the NHS! 

Have a good day and try not to create too many pages to read when I get back!!


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Sarah - as everyone always says a line is a line!! Sounds like congratulations are in order to me!! 

Let us know what happens when you have talked to Woking..       

Minow      

Morning other lovely ladies and MrW


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Congratulations Sarah!!!!!    you must be delighted. did you have a period then that was a false one?  I couldn't quite work it out on account of me being an idiot  when you said you had a big period after your IUI. 

anyway its brilliant news. keep in touch with us won't you

Good luck minow. Let us know how it goes.

Barney- so good to hear from you   I watched the Robert Winston programme last night as well. It brought tears to dh eyes for other reasons   You just wanted both couples to get that result. I did wonder when the couple with the guy in the wheelchair got that first negative whether her response might have been stronger if she hadn't already had children. But what a bad hand of cards that man has been dealt. God has he been through a lot for one man.

Dh is off for the night working in Exeter today and tomorrow. I'm dropping him off at work at 12:30. 

Help me out ladies. Yesterday afternoon, I had wicked pain in my left side like ovulations pain for me but much worse. Lter on in the night, I was struggling to get up and walk around like it was pre egg collection. Honetly it was really sore. I got on the scales this morning and I've put on tonnes of weight and I can't account for it. Even allowing for the odd muffin with Wildcat, I et really well normally and always compensate for treats throughout the rest of the day. My skin is really bad and that is not usual for me at all. If I get a spot its usually just before my period and its only cd11 today. Obviously I can't account pre ovulation signs and pre period signs a the same time!!! Because I thought I might have ovulated early, I took my temperature and it is a little bit higher than it would normally be pre ovulation, but not high enough to be post! what's going on ladies? any suggestions?


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Morning sorry computer problems hence the absence

Sarah congrats lovey hope it is all your dreams come true.

Sho it could be an ovarian cyst bursting thats what I feel like when I get them and they burst.

Minow is probably on her way out now I wonder how she got one?

Welcome back Gill wow the pages where flying by yesterday now your back !

How's everyone else?

Ktx


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

Sarah that's brilliant!!     

Sho I'm sorry not too sure but I've previously had doubling over ovarian pain (2 months before 1st IVF) and allsorts were running through my mind. But that does sound bad maybe a trip to the doc's? take care xx ktx sounds like that's about right . .

glad you had a lovely holiday gill

luc must be back soon or now

Minow hope all's well and they've got some nice eggies 

Hi ktx well done getting to stimms 

cheesy glad the scan went well - love hearing about your little lady 

hello to everyone else gotta run now too!


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Anyone got any news on Bendy she must of had fet by now mustn't she

BENDY GOOD LUCK AND HOPE ALL IS WELL


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Morning Ladies and MrW

MrW - thanks   have a lovely day with the Mrs, make sure you hold onto you wallet with both hands  

Sarah -      a line is a line kiddo

Minow - good luck with egg collection today    let us know how you get on hun.

Sho - sorry about the pains, not really sure what it is though    I'd say speak to your doc to see what they say. Just out of curiosity have you taken a hpt  

Kate - good luck with the stimms

Emma - how did the bum bullet go last night  

Gill - back to work for you  

Barney - nice to hear from you

Hi to alisha, iwish, kerry, myra, bendy, cheesy, monkeylove?

Well I watched Prof Winston last night and felt a bit   at what he was saying about ICSI stats. I was under the impression that once the embryo's had fertilised and started dividing there was no difference to IVF  
Sho - I agree with you about that women who had kids.  I think she would have been more devasted if she hadn't of had kids, but that bloke sure deserved his son didn't he!
Ask for the other couple, how bloody lucky were they!  2 eggs -> 2 embryos -> no disease -> pregnancy!  What are the odds of all that happening eh!!!
Well dh was cringing looking at that guy having tesa cause thats what he MIGHT have to have if this doesn't work, although he has demanded a GA, he is no way going through that under a local!!  He said he couldn't watch, but I made him    
I felt a bit low afterwards to be honest, cause of what Winston said about icsi stats   and then started on my 'i have no sypmtoms' sob story


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Sho - I would get checked out by the doc. I get those pains too and bloating and my ovaries are 3 times the size they should be hence pressure on other organs and the pain. Woking tell me it is not a problem for tx, it is just horrible when it happens because all kind of things go through your mind as to what it could be and of course it's blooming painful. Get checked out for peace of mind.

Ktx - welcome back!! How's your sister and nephew getting on?

NVH - I watched Robert Winston last night. DH couldn't watch it and we don't have an issue with MF, it's just a bit too close for comfort for him! Be positive hon - this is your time


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Ladies, sorry for no personals but just a quick check in to say I am off home as this cold.flu is getting worse and aint going nowhere     speak to you all soon  

love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Hi Kerry my sister and Nephew are good thank you he is such a little darling I could steal him and have him for myself   But all are doing well My sister seems a lot better now she is home I am sure staying in hospital actually makes you ill!!.

Theresa Hope you feel better soon hunny take lots of vit c and get loads of rest

Ktx


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Morning 

Ali - dont recognise those names but we have only lived here 2 years and have been busy with an extension and renovating for most of that!

Minow - ope it all went well this morning and you've got good news for us  

ktx - hope the stimms are going well 

Cheesy - sorry you are feeling poorly - get yourself home to bed!

Sho - hope that pain eases off but you should get it checked out 

Hi fingers - how are you doing?

Barney - sorry you are lonely without dh 

Gill - have a good day at work - hope its not too terrible 

Nvh - i felt a bit down too after Robert Winston - when i looked at wokings stats i thought the success  rates for isci were slightly higher than ivf maybe i got it wrong - and yes how lucky were that couple getting pg? i just dont think it shows the real picture for people like us who have been trying naturally for years   have you still got your stich feeling? i'm still getting bad af cramps and spotting again last night - always seems worse in the evenings - its sending me  

right better get out of bed...!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Cheesy - hope you feel better soon, get yourself all tucked up and keep warm!  

Kate - no doubt your little nephew is really pulling at your heart strings, glad they are both home where they belong.

Haster - nope, nothing to report from me AGAIN, I am not even sure those twinges were real    Apart from the cyclogest related sore dollies and occasional af cramps, which I get mostly in the morning, nothing to report.  Oh seem to have a few spots    I can never escape those damn things...I get them on de-regs, stimms, and before af! never been pg before so who knows!  Oh and milk gives me them to and I am drinking a glass a day at the moment  
Sorry about the spotting, but it might just be normal for you...although i can imagine it must be worrying...the af cramps are probably the cyclogest! Everyone seems to get them regardless of a bfn or a bfp so I would exclude them if I were you!


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

nvh - the spotting is freaking me out because i never get early af - always 14-15 days after ov - i know what you mean though - right now I think it has either worked or it hasnt and there is nothing we can do - only 7 days to go  

i have just checked the woking stats - for 37 and under it is 42% for ivf and 50% for isci??


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

haster - thanks for checking the stats    nuffield don't like Windston anyway, they say he hasn't got a clue & his clinic doesn't have very good success rates. 
When I have my sensible head on I do think that way too, there is absolutely nothing we can do to change the outcome now, so why worry.  Easier said than done though eh    Did you call nuffield to ask what the spotting could be


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

nvh - am under QM for this cycle and rang them last week when i first got it and they just said it could be implantation but that was only 2 days after transfer!! felt like saying how can that be when my embies were only 4 cell  ! have thought about ringing them but dont know if they can say or do much!
Are you going to wait till wed to test?


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

They weren't very helpful and they are meant to be the experts    I hate testing so don't think I will be doing it any earlier than I have too.  I know if it was -ve I would be kicking myself!  What about you?


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hello all!

Hatster- yeah you're right. I just dug out last years stats from Woking and they are 50% per transfer for our age group.

I think winston and hammersmith are stuck in a rut to be honest. I felt like there was one method of treatment there and you either got pregnant with it or you didn't. Obviously I didn;t and there was no sign of Mr T changing his strategy with me which is why we left there. I think the stas at Hammersmith ae somewhere around 35% but only 25% live birth rate. I'm sure they might have changed since I was there, but certainly they were those earlier this year.

Hatster- try not to worry about the spotting at this stage. It could well be a good sign. 
Wonder how Bendy and Minow are getting on.

as for me, well of course I put myself throgh the senseless torture of doing a HPT and of course nothing. I think maybe I've got a follicle growing where perhaps the needle went in on my last egg collection or something and that's why its ultra sensitive. I'll see how we go. I should ovulate on Saturday so if I notice anything out of the ordinary I'll take a trip to the docs.

NVH- how you doing hun? Still driving yourself mad?  My dh had his legs crossed through the whole programme  I did tell him that I didn't think the proceedure was any worse really than lying with your legs apart in an elevated position with someone sticking a very large needle THROUGH your vagina wall repeatedly into your ovaries.  Lets view it in some perspective guys (meaning men folk)

what luck they had though. the couple with the asian lady! Two sperm, two embryos and a positive. Bloody hell. I wa very pleased for them obviously, but I couldn't help but think, where have we been going wrong then? We have put back 6 grade 1 embryos and nothing. After all the science, it baically comes down to nature and a big dose of luck.

Mr W you may be under the impression that I missed the comment about me and your good wife talking too much...... I didn't


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Its quiet today  

Sarah-Wow congratulations honey what a lovely surprise so pleased for you  

Cheesy-I think you are getting punished for taking those 2 days sick last week naughty girl   hope it goes soon  

Sho-Get the pain checked out, it could be a cyst as i used to have that sort of pain when i had my cyst before  

Wildcats-Have a nice day in guildford 

Kate-Where were you yesterday  

Hello to everyone else


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

nvh - i'm the same nvh - would rather hang on to a glimmer of hope  

Hi sho - meant to ask if you had done a test  - sorry its a -ve - if you are due to ov on sat could well be your ovaries gearing themselves up for it  

Emma - you getting excited? when are they defrosting ?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hatster-Not sure when they are thawing i was told by Ann at implications it would be today, but have a feeling it will be tomorrow i will call them around 4 anyway to get my time of e/t


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

emma- i think its either a cyst or just ordinary stimulation going on in a sensitive area. I think i had a cyst after my last cycle. I rememeber having about 16 folicles, but they didn't bother aspirating the smaller ones and only did 7, getting 7 eggs. I questioned it at the time, but they said there was no point. OBviously when you take that trigger shot it sends them wild. I had the pain all the way up to my Af and beyon. But get this. I rang Hammersmith and said I think I've got a cyst because the ovarian pain won't shift. This was like another month and a half after the negative result. they said, becuase I had decided to leave Hammersmith they wouldn't be able to help. She said, yeah it probably is a cyst though. Thanks a bunch!!! So I  ended up going to my GP who said it was probably a cyst but there was no real point doing anything about it, as most women get them from time to time and they go on there own. which it did after the following period.

to be honest I think it must just be hyper sensitive. I'll leave it til after ovulation and see how it feels. Dh says I haven't put weight on anyway. Its just the scales....bless him! 

you excited Emma?


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Haster - I keep thinking that I didn't feel the catheter putting the embryos in me, so what hope is there trying to think that I would feel embryo's  

Sho - sorry you had to go through the pain of doing a hpt, just keep your eye on it.  I am still going a bit loopy with how 'normal' I feel.  I know I know I know...its cause I didn't have ec!  I just didn't expect to feel 'normal' if you know what I mean.  Hard to realise that two embryo's were actually transferred last week!  
Its amazing that those couples got pg with the condition of the    did you not think it was a bit harsh the way the embryologist was cutting of their tails and then scraping them off the dish    surely they must damage some of then in the process    a lot lies in their hands eh!

Hi emma - hows your


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Right I am off for a shower and going out to face the big wide world


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

NVH- you would think that the embryologist would damage the sperm, but obviously not that much because thye went on to get a positive!!! God I was jealous. Its bad to admit that isn't it. I don't know why I watch that programme it just makes me green eyed.

try not to worry too much. Easier said than done. Wildcat was saying the other day, that her baby is 13 weeks odd now and like 6-7 cms long and she could see it on the screen bouncing all over the place, but couldn't feel it. So.....


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Sho-More excited about having the 2wks off work   im so relaxed about it all this time as if it doesnt work there is always next time  

Nvh-Its too early for you to feel anything lady   im going to sign kumbiahhhhh down the phone to you if you dont sort yourself out   

So far so good with the bum bullets but its only my 2nd one


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Ok so I have moved yet, but am going in a minute  

Sho - yeh I was really envious too...esp when that bloke was cuddling his baby son, I did think watch out for the bristle chin geiser!  

Emma - i'm gonna be singing bloody kumbiah in all afternoon now    I know I know I know and I hear what you're saying loud and clear...its trying to get the information to register thats the problem!  

Catch ya later aligators


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Nvh-I wish i was there honey i would give you a big hug  

Hatster-I think your the only sane one on the 2ww at the moment  

Sho-Are you and wildcat going to meet me for a ginger latte (decaf)


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Hi all

I haven't been on for ages so wanted to pop on and say hello to everyone.

NVH - hope you're getting on ok at the 2ww - not long now until you get your BFP.

Emma -    for the thaw - good luck for et on Friday

Sarah and iwish - fantastic news re your   - what a wonderful early Xmas present. Sarah - can I be nosy and ask why you were having treatment - were you unexplained? If so, that would give me great hope that I might one day get a natural BFP.

Minow- hope ec went well today. You sound very positive and am really hoping this is your time.

Sho - sorry to hear you have been in pain. Hope you feel better soon.

Hello to everyone else and sorry if I have missed anything over the last couple of days. I have had loads of work on and was at a hen weekend last weekend which was great fun - I definitely let my hair down! I have also been busy sorting out our holiday to Australia and should be booking it in the next couple of days. We'll be going at the end of March for 3 weeks - looking forward to it soooo much! Not really been thinking about ivf/ttc etc which I think is probably good for me after pretty much thinking about it for all the rest of 2006!


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

hi monkey- lovely to see you on here again. I'm glad you've been able to put all this stuff out of your mind for a while. It does do you good. although I have been sucked back in and am currently as mad as NVH on this issue. 

Emma- of course. I'd love to have a gingerbread latte with you.  you're right as well, Hatster is the only one who is managing to stay sane. If you think NVH is bad just wait til you see me.  I go up the wall!! In a way I'm glad VH is the way she is because now I know I'm not the only one who tortures myself 

NVH- it's only natural I reckon. when my friend told me she was going to be trying for another baby, the first thing in my head was, please God don't let her get pregnant before me. No hope of that now. you can't help being a bit green eyed, its only natural.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Monkey-So glad you are sooo close to booking your trip to Australia  

Sho-Cant wait to have this latte im sooooo excited   you can tell i am cause i will be stuck in for the 1st week    I cant wait to see what your like when you are on the 2ww as nvh is making me   so much


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

I am too. I love a good natter. its  great meeting up with you lot as well. that was the good thing about the meeting was being able to talk normally without feeling somehow abnormal. Its great. We should have a big meet up again sometime.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Yeah we should, maybe after xmas or something when people arent on their 2ww


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Hello all 

We are back from Guildford but I was a good girl and didn't buy anything - even though I was tempted by a nice pair of boots in Faith! It was just a wander around the shops for me while MrW did an interview, I also spent an hour in Starbucks with a latte and a magazine!  We are off out again in 10 mins as we have the consultant appointment at the hospital, so I'll keep this short!

Sarah - congratulations on your BFP!!! what a nice surprise!!! 

Emma - of course we will meet you for a latte! I would never say no to a starbucks anywhere! We could meet in Woking or Guildford as that's about halfway for you and me - Sho you can come to me first if you want then we can go together? We can sort it out when Emma is on her 2ww!

Hatster and Nvh - Hope you are both ok today - you really won't feel anything, as show said my bubs is now 7cm and I can't feel a bloody thing other than cramps and feeling like i'm bloated the whole time! 

Any news from Minow?

Any news from Bendy?

Right I have to go again - see you later xxx


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Ta ta Wildcat!! 

I'm bored out of my head!


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Wow it is quite on hear today,

Sorry I had to dive out with no notice my youngest dog alfie when out for a walk at horsell commen ran and skidded and hurt his leg but he didnt seem to be limping toom much when we got home so I decided to leave it over night before taking himto the vets, and this morning he seemed fine no limp, so I thougt great saved a bit of money there.  HOWEVER a squirrell came into the garden so he chased it and jumped over the small fence to scream in pain and then again hold his leg up so I have been to teh Vets and he has torn his shoulder muscle bless him, not alot we can do just let it heal himself as the vet doesnt want to give him any dog equivilent of Ibuprofen otherwise he wont feel the pain and therefore wont rest it properly so the poor dog is hop along henry at the moment!.

Emma I had internet problems yesterday as apparently both Sky and Aol thought they were provided my broadband and they were both charging me!


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

* Can you let me know any updates please as I'm too lazy to read the last 40 pages   *

* The Woking Ladies & Gents - Who's who
Let me know any updates 
Deb*

* Waiting to Start *
Myra 
Strawbs 
Nibbles (FET) 
Sho28 - Appointment 15th Nov
Jellybabe 
LadyTara 
Karen 1975 
Emerald 
Gill5164 
HopeSpringEternal 
AliPali 
Miracle1978 
Luc 
Sarah38 
Scaredy Cat - Appointment in Dec
Steffan 
Citygirl 
Layla - 1st Appointment 11 Apr 
ballimac 
Gretel - Starts Jan 
Alisha 
Monkeylove 
BarneyBear 
Fingersarecrossed 
Jules77

* D/Ring*

* Stimming* 
Budgie 
Emma74 (FET) - E/T 1st Dec
BendyBird (FET) - E/T 5th Dec
Minow - E/C 29th Nov, E/T 1st Dec
KTx - E/C 8th Dec, E/T 11th Dec, Testing 25th Dec

* PUPO! (Pregnant Until Proven Otherwise!) - 2WW *
NVH (FET) - Testing 5th Dec
Hatster - Testing 5th Dec

* Beans on Board * 
CheesyB - EDD 19/1/07 
Jay Jay - EDD? 
Pawa - EDD 2/4/07 
Miche21 - EDD 5/04/07 TWINS 
Charlies-Mum - EDD 6/4/07 
Wildcat & MrWildcat - EDD 01/06/07 
Beckers - EDD? 
Freddie - EDD 16/07/07 
MrsG95 - EDD? 
I wish - EDD?

* Woking Babies  
Cecilia - Sebastian born Tuesday 22nd August 2006 weighing 8lb 8oz*


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Debs I am Stimming with EC due on the 8th Dec and ET of the 11th and testing on Xmas Day


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Thanks KTx - I've updated you!


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Thanks Debs are you feeling better today?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Wildcat-Good luck with the cons appt  

Kate-Your poor doggy  

Deb-Hope your feeling better today keep strong


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

I'm doing much better today - pesky hormones 
Always get a bit sad and moody at this time of year. Tis always good to get the anniversary over and done with!

I'm also bored out of my mind now. Off work this week (always take this week as vacation because of... stuff) and as we are stuck in a hotel I'm at a bit of a loose end. Trouble is I end up shopping and my credit card can't take much more 

How is everyone else?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Good to here your feeling better than yesterday  

Im fine bored at work eating brocoli and stilton covent garden soup


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

yummie - I'm debating what to have for lunch...


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

mmmmm I have some of that in the fridge mmmmmmmm


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Kate-isnt it that one that repeats on you


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Yes but I do love it


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

plus tescos had buy one get one free


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

oh dear - glad I'm not going to be there when you eat it kate


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Yeah there yummy   there are a few which are horrible though i also like the tomato ones too  

Right im going now have acup at 5 tonight

Minow-Hope your ok and got loads of lovely eggs for e/t on friday   

Have a nice evening all


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Afternoon girls, just got in from work, day off tomorrow, so need it, also get my drugs and treatment plan tomorrow, yippee  

Nvh, how are you today love, hope you are not driving  yourself  

Sho, hope you are well hun  

Emma, wont be long now for you, how exciting  

Hi Debs, Kate, Wildcat and also Monkeylove nice to see you back

Hatster, hope all is going ok for you


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Afternoon - have just been out to lunch with my mum - felt odd being let out into the community  

Debs - glad you feeling better - must be tough  

Kt - hope your doggi is ok - what a shame!

Hi Myra - how exciting getting your drugs and things - makes it all seem real and very close 

Emma - enjoy your acu - and i'm afraid i am not sane at all at the moment - knicker check aprox every 20 mins and have now taken to only wearing black knickers as i'd rather not know about it  

nvh - hope you had a nice trip out!

must admit i was jealous of that couple last night too


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

hatster said:


> and i'm afraid i am not sane at all at the moment - knicker check aprox every 20 mins and have now taken to only wearing black knickers as i'd rather not know about it


 I was the opposite - had to wear brand new white knickers to see exactly what was going on


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

(nearly put brand spanking new knickers - but I know how some of you lots minds work!)


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

way hey!! - cheesy likes it up the   and debs likes a good spanking  what are you lot like? 
debs - the thought of white knickers scares the crap out of me


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Debs for the list I wish has tested and has a BFP but I dont know her due date yet


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Congrats I Wish!



Charlies-Mum said:


> * Can you let me know any updates please as I'm too lazy to read the last 40 pages   *
> 
> * The Woking Ladies & Gents - Who's who
> Let me know any updates
> ...


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

Hi charlies mum, we are waiting for the GP to seen the referral through to the Nuttfield, will need ICSI traetment, slightly held up due ti increased BMI, thanks bali x


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Welcome Bali!


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Hello hello hello im home thank god!

Sarah- yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee    good on ya!

Nvh- keep     lady!

Emma - any news on your snowies I thought it was today!  the girls at my job arent being horrid to me! but im just finding it a bit bland, I usually have senior posts but beacuse of tx I just took a perm bank position so I can pick and choose days etc but I cant cope with not being in charge and just being a bod!   fishy cakes tonight love for you isnt it  

Hi monkey nice to hear from you we miss you  

Wildcat good girl for resisiting the boots  should'nt you be buying humungus bras and nasty jeans with elasticy bits at the top rather than kinky boots anyway you minx  

Sho - poor you sorry you feel a bit pants 

Hi bali  

I missed you all today


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

where are you all?     are you ignoring me? have you all sent me to coventry for being horrid to 'Gypsy Rose Emma' yesterday?


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi Gill

I know how hard it can be going from a senior post to being one of the bods, i am now in a senior position again and sometimes wish i was back to being one of the bods as less to worry about, carnt win, glad the girls you work with are ok though, that is half the battle, i have worked in the past with some real mooses


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Evening all!

Monkeylove - lovely to hear from you.  How exciting booking your Oz trip ina couple of days!  Something really to look forward to in 2007!

Gill - poor you being a bod    hopefully it won't be forever, when are you thinking of starting tx again  

Haster - I actually put white knickers on today    I don't have that 'i'm gonna come on' feeling at the moment so eased up on the old knicker checking today!  As I say, nothing seems to be going on in there! 

Debs - like a bit of spanking eh    can you change our dates to the 6th please, I got them muddled up  

Emma - hope the fish cakes were nice.  I made baked cod loin with brocolli and chesse sauce topping, then put it in the oven to get all bubbly and brown...It was lovely.

Wildcat - I'm with gill, you should be spending your dosh on maternity stuff!  H&M got some great stuff and very reasonable to...

Myra - bet it all seems a little more real now, esp when you get those drugs home.

Kate - stilton repeating on you can't be nice!

Well I strolled around the shops, got some wrapping paper, some cards and a few more bits of dh's stocking.  Dh has gone out to meet friends so its just me me me tonight!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

sorry gill, was too busy writing my essay


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Gill  

Hi Nvh, yes really looking forward to getting started, wish i was having a me me me night, dh doing my head in


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Have updated the list NVH.

Gill  - I'm not ignoring you (well actually I'm ignoring everyone) 

Humm need to think of somewhere nice to eat tonight.. Camberley is rubbish for eating out so might wander back to Ash Vale to our local 

Wildcat - if you want to spend some money check out "does my tum look big in this" in North Camp - I could spend a fortune in there!


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Hey Debs, loving the expanding bump, your quite big, collegue at work is only half your sive and she is 26 weeks


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Not sure that its all baby - think there might be a weeny bit of choccy hidden somewhere  

Still its moving a lot (up and down and from side to side) as Baby changes position so I guess some of it must be beanie


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Gill - where have you gone now  & where's my email  

Debs  Apart from the bump you look different to your other picture    looks like you're having a biggen there  

Myra - Just ignore dh...you'll soon get your own back when you're on de-regs


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Debs, well i think you look really well  

Nvh, i know, i am going to make his life hell and he knows it, think he is more worried about me on the drugs than the tx failing   also my collegues at work are dreading it, as i can be a grumpy mare at the best of times, especially if i am tired, they have told me to wear a sign if i am feeling grumpy saying DO NOT TALK TO ME


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

he he he - I think DH wants me to have one of those signs Myra. I'm a bit of a mare at the best of times so during Tx I was a nightmare. Plus it was my busy period at work which is always guaranteed to give me a short temper 
I'm getting better now but god help anyone who comes between me and my bed!


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Debs, i love my bed also, i am looking forward to being a grumpy mare at work, about time some of them got kicked into touch, they are such a lazy lot


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Just a question, does my dh have to attend tomorrow, i am only going to get my tx plan ad drugs, he may have to attend a meeting, so not sure if he will make it


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

I dragged DH along as he wanted to go  He didn't need to be there but it was good to keep him 'involved'


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Thanks Debs, he should be able to go, but was worrying abit just incase, thanks hun


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hi all!

Myra if you're just picking stuff up I wouldn't have thought he would have to go with you

Deb- You are HUGE you look as if you might have it tommorow. Are you sure there aren't 2 in there?

I recorded Trinny and tranny yesterday so will be putting them on shortly followed by some Asbo programme followed by driving mum and dad mad and possibly Angela Ashes. Yes people, that is as exciting as my night is going to be. Dh away. i hate sleeping alone


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Now you all know why my back is killing me - its lugging this bump around


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi Sho, i really wish my dh was away tonight, he has all his crap tv planned out, i hate the programmes he watches, all cars and boys stuff


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Evening girls.
BIG congrats to Sarah   
How r my two lovely 2wwers getting on, lots of knicker checking girlies   
Myra....great news on starting, wont be long b4 you are on that dreaded 2ww as well
Emma...any news hun
Well...i was a very brave girl. I went with a friend to Psycic Fair last night. My friend decided to have her cards read and i sat there watching and was amazed at the things she told her. Well i plucked up the courage and had one done. She was very good, she described to a t how i was feeling inside...hurting was the word she used. She picked up on visits to hospital and paying out lots of money and then being really disappointed and sad. When she was turning the cards, there was a pregnancy and then the next round of cards the death card landed on the pregnancy card. She couldnt say whether that was past or future. She then said are you having IVF and then said i know the question you are asking. Eventually she got what she wanted and kept saying to herself 3 months , 3 months, 3 months pregnant, then she turned over the wish card and the sun card. She mentioned a change in medication and a reunion in 12 mths which i suppose could be the change in drugs and a meet up with your lot.
What do ya think. I also got two crystals which i have cleansed and have been told to put under my mattress.....scary
xx


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Sho - I hate sleeping alone too   I'll be watching tv until he comes in tonight, albeit it might be in bed.  My evening is that exciting either to be honest!  


Ali - going back to read your post now!


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Des- bumb is lovely!  Cant wait to be big and fat bellied!!

Emma thanks for the PM... im about to reply now!  How you feeling about the thaw on Friday??  im getting nervous now!!  

NHV how is the 2ww going??

Wildcat- hows your ickle bumb coming along now?

You guys talk toooo much, i can never manage to read it all!  

had Ofsted in at work all week, its been ok but a little stressful!  Headaches went last week but i have one today....think its just due to stress at work.

Love to you all...

Bendybird.x


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Debs, poor you, i know what it is like having a bad back, as i have curvature of the spine, but i must say, you are really big, either a big baby or lots of water, god help you towards the end of your pg


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Ahhh Debs - lovely picie - you look great 

i must say i had NO mood swings whilst on the drugs - didnt feel any different!

sho - enjoy tranny and trinny 

Bendy - good luck with the   

i'm spotting again now - its every evening - if af is coming i just wish it would and put me out of my misey


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi Bendy, wishing you loads of luck hun, take care  

Hey Ali, i know excited but scared also


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Oooh - there seems to be so many people on tenterhooks with fets and 2ww's at the moment. Come on Woking - we need some Xmas Cheer!!!! 

Hatster


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Funny enough we were looking at baby name books yesterday (Already know what its going to be called but what the hell) and I came across sid and its stuck in my head now!


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Debs looks like you are gonna have a BIG baby, youve still got a while to go. You look really well though xxx


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Ali - OMG, i'm so glad that you bit the bullet and had your cards read...it doesn't sound to bad to me although the death one would   me a bit.  It is amazing how they know things isn't it.  I'm keeping my fingers so tightly crossed that lesley is right about me    how are you feeling about the reading    I reckon you've got a lot to smile about chick...if anything these readings do make us feel more     I mean if they know about the past and are so accurate then who's to say they are not right about the future too.  Well done you...I've so proud of you  

Hi Bendy - am going a little mad i'm afraid....just searching of a    sign really!  On to week 2 tomorrow    Are you have ET on Friday too  

haster - how frustrating    but you've come through the first week ok, so maybe this is just how your body works!  Try and stay   though!  ark at me, fine one to talk eh


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Ali, sounds exciting  

Debs, at least my 2ww will be after xmas, so hopefully as the saying goes "New Year New Baby"


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

oooh Ali just read your post - how exciting - death card is supposed to be good isnt it? new beginning?

Thankyou Debs   BTW me and nvh testing on 6th not 5th


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Debs- your kidding yourself. that's no bump its a mountain!!!! 

Bendy- You haven't got long to go now!!! 

Not heard from Minow! I hope she is ok and everything went ok today.

Hatster- take it easy.  Half way through it now.  Did you know Trinny (the skinny one of trinny and tranny) had 9 attempts at IVF before she got pregnant!!


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Nvh, god are you really nearly in the 2nd week, seems to have gone so fast, although i am sure it feels like a lifetime to you, everything is crossed for you


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Sho, i knew that she had IVF, but never realised that it took so many goes, wow


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

deb cool bump  

Myra- my dh is doing my crust in atm at well   i just ignore him  

Sho & nvh you lucky moo's being home alone  

Nvh I did send it  

Hatster keep that chin well and truely up    

Ali that sounded very positive did she predict what fanct dress outfit you would wear next too?

Bendy- ofsted    I feel your pain!


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Ali- meant to say the death card is not a bad card. It means change apparently

NVH-  how ironic. You giving advice to Hatster about staying calm. I'm expecting to see you bald on Friday with no nails


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

blimey 9 attempts - shes got the money for it though hasnt she?


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

gill- I don't want to be alone tonight silly  I love my dh and he keeps all warm and snuggly in bed. I'm going to have to ring him now to make myself feel better


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Actually Gill she thought she recognised me from a Lap dancing Club   
It did sound positive at the time, and Sho your the second person who siad that about the death card. I played the tape to DH when i got home and he didnt comment much apart from at the bit where she could see a break and did i think he had a nest egg hidden away...yeah right
Bendy...Ofsteds are awful, you get hardly any warnings, i have been through two in my teaching days.


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Bl**dy hell 9 go's!! she is a recovering alcoholic as well I heard  

Oh Sho your being nice today you still feeling ill? I would much rather sleep like a starfish on my own,  than have a snoring bloke who stabs you in the back in the morning with a stiffy ta very much!


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Have just sent DH out for saveloy and chips....yummy


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Ali, lap dancing club   i got offered a job in the Spearmint Rhino club near Heathrow, many years ago, when the my body didnt sag as much   dh lost the plot when i pretended that i was going to take the job


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Sho - how about fat with spots    I know, i'm great at giving advice, but do I listen to it NOOOOO!!
A bit like you really  

Gill - crust, I presume you're talking about your head    Got your mail now thanks  
stab you in the back with a stify    well hello gills dh  

Myra - half way but it feels like forever and they 2nd week is the worst!  

Ali - sorry didn't know the death card could be good, shows you how much I know  

What are ofsteds  

God you have to have quick fingers tonight!


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Ooo was it my mention of stiffy's that promted that  

off to cook tea now
Slaters


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Gill mentions a stiffy and ali says she's sent dh out for a saveloy!  Is there a connection here


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Gill


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

ofsteds - they are a group of anally retentive failed teachers who can't do the job properly so go and annoy good teachers by giving them bad reports! Humph!


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

sorry - did someone mention food


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

My thoughts exactly  

Spearmint Rhino's sounds like something out of 'Porkys' myra! bet you could tell some tales love


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Gill -maybe you guys need twin beds then   I tend to sleep like  starfish with my husband in the bed and he moves over to give me room. I don't mind his stiffy in the morning either or in the afternoon or the evening for that matter.


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Nvh, saveloys are all floppy though  

Gill, pmsl


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Floppy and bright red, something to tell Ali?


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Hatser...they were probably in there as well. Lunch in there is delicious, have they got all there Xmas stuff out, it always looks really nice in there.


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Right I'm off to watch Trinny and tranny now.

Ta ta


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Myra - I know where that spearmint rhino joint is....







Wow - you could earn a fortune doing some lap dancing 
saveloys....floppy  ....wouldn't know myself but i'll take your word for it 

Sho - i'm with you on that one...I mean the star fish in bed, I may be little but I do take up the whole bed! I'm not going near dh's stiffy at the moment cause i can't have it


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

See ya all l8r - off to the pub to feed Beanie (the joys of being stuck in a hotel!)


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

AHHH come on girls i am gonna have to eat that in a minute, I know i will stick a skewer in it then it wont be floppy.


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Ali - loadsa really nice xmas stuff in there! and a whopper of a lunch now i'm eating for 3 (hows that for  )


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Nvh


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

what IS a saveloy anyway - is it pork?


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Hatser...good girl hope NVH is listening


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

and i dont mean pork dagger


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

I dont know but i am sure it is full of cr*p but apparently not that many weight watcher points so i am told


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

must be ok then  
right better go and start chopping - fajitas for us tonight!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Ali - it can be your pork sword    
Moi - not positive! nahhhhhhh    I am actually even though I don't sound like it... it just
comes and goes, but it goes more than it comes


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Just realised 10 years younger is on tonight!  I love that program


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

I come back and you are all gone!    Lots of gossip this afternoon, but I can't remember half of it, so I'll just do the bits I can!

I have been looking at maternity clothes! In fact I went into a couple of shops today but didn't buy anything - I already have those lovely stretchy top jeans - which look ok if you have a long top on, but mostly I live in my comfy joggies from primark that are just made for me! (only when I'm home!).

No news from Minow?? I do hope everything went ok for her today    

Debs - great pic - big bump! mine is getting there, but like you I think mine is part built on choccy and muffins, I am hiding it under long jumpers at the moment!

Ali - well done on being brave and getting a reading. The death card doesn't always mean death, but she could have picked up on your past m/c. She seemed like she knew a lot so who knows! I think you will get to have another go, DH can't give up just yet - you have had a BFP so there is a chance you can again. Hang in there and stay      he might surprise you. 

I went to that Spearmint Rhino once with MrW and some of the lads from work when we were in Slough, I must admit I was most disapointed, but then I've been to fetish parties and seen way more naughtiness so lapdancing seems tame! The highlight of the night was when one of the girls sat on MrW's knee then much to his annoyance bit his ear! lol He was not amused - I just thought it was funny - needless to say it did not get her any ca$h! 

Sho - don't forget to lock all the doors tonight!

The consultant appointment went well, I got a mini scan and saw BB again (waving) and also managed to get the midwives to refer me to Mr Riddle as he is a consultant there - so I'm hoping that from Jan he will be my consultant instead of the lady I had today.  I did ask my midwife to refer me to him before but she is pretty useless, so it never happend  

That's all I can be bothered to type! we just got back from the movies (saw Tenacious D, pick of Destiny) and I'm starving now  - see you tomorrow xx


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Wildcat - good news about being refferred to Mr R, bet you're both over the moon.  That spearmint rhino is round the corner from where i work....it looks grotty.  I would be ripping that womens hair out if she sat on my dh's lap


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Nvh, where do you work love, i used to live in Colnbrook, thats right by the Spearmint Rhino


----------



## sarah38 (Jun 14, 2006)

I keep trying to post to thank you all for the congratulations. The computer won't let me post so I hope this works. I'll try again tomorrow

Sarah xxxxxx


----------



## sarah38 (Jun 14, 2006)

Monkeylove I did try a reply earlier but it wouldn't work so I'll try again. 

We've not had any explanation for our difficulties. I'm overweight and Si is diabetic but thats it. We had an IVF cycle converted into IUI due to poor response in october but I had a fairly horrendous AF start on day 10 of my 2ww so didn't test. 

I didn't think much about being late this cycle as I assumed the drugs were still mucking me about and the later I was, the earlier I could potentially start in January with a flare protocol....... and then this. My accupuncture lady always asks me what day of the cycle I am so when I said day 33 at last nights appointment I thought maybe I'd just test this morning because of all the very hard exercise I was doing at the gym, so I knew I wasn't doing any damage. I phoned her back this evening and she says she's now had 4 ladies who got pregnant naturally in between or before treatment cycles. Mind you my personal trainer is also taking a lot of credit for the situation. 

Simon has said this evening that he remembers me being very negative about things potentially going wrong last time I was pregnant so I'm just going to relax and assume all will be well. I hope!

Sarah xxx


ps just to clarify my personal trainer is female!!!


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

New home this way ladies.......................................

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=76641.0


----------

